# Rahmenbrüche



## TresXF (3. September 2001)

mir fällt auf das man in den letzten jahren vermehrt von *rahmenbrüchen* hört. liegt das nur an der fully-technik, am radikaleren fahrstil oder ist stabilität/dauerhaltbarkeit nicht mehr so das grosse thema?

ein paar beispiele, pics und diskussion wären natürlich nett...

anschauungsmaterial (von mtbr.com)


----------



## Joerky (3. September 2001)

Hab noch nix kaputt gemacht (Rahmenmässig) und belege somit erstmal 100% der Statistik 

Bei nachfolgenden Antworten würde mich besonders interessieren, WOBEI der Rahmen kaputt ging (Ermüdung über einen langen Zeitraum - heftiger Sprung - beides...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheReaper (3. September 2001)

Meine Hinterbauschwinge hat sich vor 1 Monat einen Haarriss an der Dämpferaufnahme "zugezogen" - feine Sache mitten im Sommer ohne Bike dazustehen  (Reperaturzeit 4-8 Wochen, Zitat vom Händler: "Ein anderer Kunde wartet schon 9 Wochen auf eine G-Zero Hinterbauschwinge...")...    
Na zum Glück hab ich ja mein altes Hardtail zum herumglühen bis ich mein Scott wieder bekomme... 
Passiert ist das ganze (nehm ich mal an) weil der Dämpfer im komplett eingefederten Zustand "steckengeblieben" ist und die Kräfte direkt in die Dämpferaufnahme gefahren sind - war halt nicht darauf ausgelegt. Leider hab ich das zu spät bemerkt und noch ein paar saftige Sprünge hingelegt...


----------



## mankra (3. September 2001)

Noch nichts, aber ich arbeite daran


----------



## CNC gefräst (3. September 2001)

Hi,

endlich sehe ich einen Thread, der diese fiese Sache anspricht.
Also ich hab einen 94 Scott Boulder zerbrochen 

Gott sei Dank ,war es nicht extrem schmerzhaft.
Ich weiß bis heute nicht genau, wie das passiert ist. 
Ich bin vom Bortstein gesprungen ca. 30 cm auf einmal höre ich im Tretlager ein Knacken und spüre wie ich keine Stabilität habe und bums falle ich hin. 
Ich glaube der Rahmen hatte schon vorher ein Riss, hab ihn nicht gesehen und bei der nächsten Belastung war er hin. Hab ihn einem Händler gezeigt und der meinte das auch.
Deshalb fand ich den Tip mit dem Mehl (so kann man leicht feine Risse erkennen super).


----------



## pagey (3. September 2001)

ich denk mir da gibts zwei möglichkeiten :

1. - leichtbau-schrott - selber schuld wenn da was kaputt geht !!!

2.- absolute hardcore belastungen - kein rahmen hält alles aus (vielleicht der brooklyn rahmen ?)

ich selber hab noch keinen rahmen geschrottet, da ich nur knapp 60 kg wiege !!


----------



## Snipy (3. September 2001)

Also ich wiege so 90kg und mein F7 ist noch prima auch die Schwinge macht keine zicken(hört man ja gerade so oft das bei Votec die Schwingen brechen) und das jetzt schon seit anfang 1998. Aber die Fahrtechnik steigt und die Hemmschwelle sinkt , vielleicht stehe ich (oder liege) bald auch mit nem gebrochenen Hinterbau da.


----------



## [email protected] (3. September 2001)

Hallo Leute,

auch bei meinem 99 Rocky M instinct habe ich mir vor 3 Wochen gedacht..Nanu habe ich einen Viergelenker?? Unterhalb der Diskaufnahme ist das teil gebrochen.

Ich glaube, das war ein ermüdungsbruch auf längere Sicht, da ich da einen normalen Feldweg runterdüste..

(An zweimal Gardasee kann es eigentlich auch nicht liegen..)

Umtausch war problemlos innerhalb 3 tagen.

mein Händler hat mir als kleine Überbrückung sein  Storck ORGNIC geliehen. Es hielt sich also alle in Grenzen )


----------



## XTREM Freerider (3. September 2001)

hab auch noch keine rahmen geschrottet!
das nicolai hält ne ganze menge aus! 
das ghost hab ich rechtzeitig verkauft - fing an zu knartschen etc....würde aber trotzdem mal ganz gerne mal das bass röntgen lassen - was kostet das  ?


----------



## chubika (4. September 2001)

Hallo,

habe meinen ersten MTB-Rahmen geschrottet.
Ist aber wohl mehr auf fehlerhafte Konstruktion und Fertigung zurueckzufuehren, denn auf mein Fahrverhalten.
Habe mit dem Radfahren angefangen, um ein wenig an meinem Fitnesszustand zu arbeiten und auch etwas Gewicht abzubauen (100kg).
Zu diesem Zweck bin ich vor allem laengere gemaessigte Touren (GA1) gefahren (wg. Fettverbrennung). Nix extremes.
Der Rahmen war ein geschweisster Stahlrahmen aus der damals noch existierenden Eigenfertigung  der MiFa (Mitteldeutsche Fahradwerke Sangerhausen, habe selbst dort gearbeitet und weiss wovon ich berichte)Gerissen sind die Schweissnaehte der oberen Hinterbaustreben am Rahmen.
Zurueckzufuehren war das Materialversagen augenscheinlich auf Korrosion der Schweissverbindung (mangelnde Arbeitsvorbereitung).

Von meinen aktuellen Alu-Rahmen ist noch nichts gerissen/geschrottet.
Trotz zunehmend sportlicherer und agressiverer Fahrweise.
Allerdings habe ich beim Fahren schon immer ein Auge auf den moeglichen finanziellen Aspekt der Aktion.

Caio
C.


----------



## checky (4. September 2001)

auch ich hab schon ein bisschen Müll produziert (seit 1993):

erstes Bike: ein Nishiki Alu ( gibts das noch ??) Rahmenbruch am Unterrohr, direkt neben der Schweißnaht zum Steuerrohr. Das ganze zwei mal, dann dachte ich es muß etwas stabileres her: ein Trek 950 aus STAHL     

Ein Rahmen später ein Heavy Tools Alu Pro: Unterrohr gerissen, am Tretlager, wieder neben der Schweißnaht   Richtig Kohle nach der Rekla draufgelegt und nen Trek OCLV genommen. *froi* 
Muffenverbindung am Unterrohr und an Kettenstrebe lose -> Garantie neuer Rahmen, etwas draufgelegt und ein Trek Y33 bekommen (1996)   Dämpferaufnahme zeigte Risse im Lack, da Trek 1 Jahr Garantie auf Lack gibt nen neuen Rahmen bekommen,
läuft heute noch unter dem Hintern eines Bekannten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flaschenmann (4. September 2001)

Hm, ich hatte schon einige Bikes, aber noch nie eins kaputtgefahren. Mein erstes MTB, ein Giant, ist zwar Totalschaden gewesen, aber daran war ein Zusammenstoss mit einem Auto schuld. Meine weiteren Bikes ( Concorde, Marin Stahl, Sintesi, Votec und noch ein Sintesi ) haben alle gehalten. Liegt aber eventuell auch etwas an der Fahrweise, wenn man ein bisschen mit Auge faehrt macht man einfach nicht so viel kaputt. Und ich kaem nie auf die Idee, mit meinem 1500 Gramm Scandiumrahmen dirtjumpen zu gehen.


----------



## Markµs (4. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von TresXF _
> *mir fällt auf das man in den letzten jahren vermehrt von rahmenbrüchen hört. liegt das nur an der fully-technik, am radikaleren fahrstil oder ist stabilität/dauerhaltbarkeit nicht mehr so das grosse thema?
> 
> ein paar beispiele, pics und diskussion wären natürlich nett...
> ...


*

Nicht, dass ich ein Cannondale-Freund bin (also DAS wirklich nicht  ) ... aber dieses Bild ist doch offensichtlich eine (elektronisch hergestellte) Fotomontage. Sowas kann man ja schon mit nem ordinären Adobe Photoshop hinbasteln. Wenn man dann noch bedenkt, was Profis für Möglichkeiten haben müssen, kann man Bildern heutzutage nicht mehr trauen: Bilder können genauso lügen wie Text.

Mein Müsing "Raven" fahre ich übrigens seit >25.000 km - ich hoffe, es verlässt mich nicht so bald, denn ich hab es ganz doll lieb *


----------



## Andreas (4. September 2001)

Das Bild ist echt und wurde vom MTB Club Beinhart  auf dem Kiedrich Marathon aufgenommen. Der Cabonrahmen gehoerte einem Vereinsmitglied.

Bin kein Cannondale-Gegner, aber nicht alles was komisch aussieht wurde per Software manipuliert


----------



## Rocky-Fan Chris (4. September 2001)

Habe nach 4-monatigem Fahrvergnügen vor so ziemlich genau einem Jahr eine G-Zero Schwinge in den Bruch getrieben.
Bekam ich innerhalb von vier WOchen problemlos ersetzt.
Das Ding hält jetzt und hat besonders diese Saison so einiges durchmachen müssen.   

(Leider is mir mitten in den Alpen jetzt der Dämpfer verreckt)


----------



## TresXF (4. September 2001)

markus schrieb:


> aber dieses Bild ist doch offensichtlich eine (elektronisch hergestellte) Fotomontage



hi markus, keine sorge, das bild ist echt - es sieht nur so komisch aus weil ich es wegen der doofen upload-beschränkung durch den jpeg-compressor gejagt hab...
hier die näheren umstände http://www.mtb-club-beinhart.de/kiedrich.htm 

btw, andere leute haben sich auch schon über die authentizität des pics in die haare bekommen: http://gallery.consumerreview.com/mtbr/gallery/files/raven(7).asp


----------



## stuntman666 (4. September 2001)

Oh je! Mein Thema!
Hab meinen alten Cycle-craft Floater (csp f3) 4 Mal wegen Rahmenbruch weg gehabt! Dreimal ist mir der Rahmen vor der Scheibenbremsaufname gerissen! Selbst der Ehem. Importeur Sport, äh scene oder import???? Hm?!? Jedenfalls der nette Herr Liebe oder so von der Firma hat gesagt "lässt sich nicht ändern, ist ******* das Ding! Hält keine Louise aus!" Hat mir aber immer brav neue Hinterbauten geschickt, bis mir dann der Dämpfer durchs Sattelrohr geknackt ist! Dämpferaufname hat sich durchs Rohr gedrückt! Beim nächsten Telefonat mit Herrn Liebe ist er dann darauf gekommen mir den EK Betrag vom Rahmen auszuzahlen! Hab dann 1500 DM wieder gekriegt! Der VK liegt bei 2500 DM! Jetzt fahre ich Nicolai und das hält....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralf99 (4. September 2001)

Habe noch nichst geschrottet.
Für Bedenklich halte ich aber,daß in letzter Zeit immer mehr Fahrräder und Radsätze mit Gewichtslimit verkauft werden.


----------



## CNC gefräst (5. September 2001)

Genau, wie lange kann den ein wohl ein Scott Scandinium (oder so) Rahmen mit dem Gewicht von ca. 1170g aushalten. Fahren wir nur auf leichten Forstwegen?
Tatsächlich Leichtbau-Schrott.
Da lob ich mir ein guten Stahlrahmen.


----------



## BURNS (5. September 2001)

Also Bilanz!!!!!


Ein Univega Stahlrahmen inclusive 3 concept Gabeln.
Sollte halt nicht halten. immer neues bekommen

3 mal Steppenwolf am Unterrohr / Steuerrohr Weggebrochen. Geld zurück.

1 mal Turro DualRahmen -Risse an den Gussets von Ober und Unterrohr. Wahr Zweitkäufer. Trotzdem Kulanz.Neuen Rahmen

Nicolai Bass DH (Virus ) 99 Modell 
hat dann endlich mal gehalten

Jetzt Lambda 
hält 


            Gruß Burns


----------



## Markµs (5. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von TresXF _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Also, ich halte das nach wie vor für einen elektronischen Rahmenbruch - nicht aus Markenideologie (ich möchte mich hier nochmals in aller Form von Cannondale distanzieren ) und auch nicht aus Trotz, sondern weil ich dafür in dem Bild einige Anhaltspunkte dafür zu erkennen glaube: Abgesehen von optischen Ungereimtheiten glaube ich z. B. nicht, dass jemand nach dem Exitus seines 10.000-Mark-Rades noch fröhlich grinsend für die Kamera posiert. 

Aber egal, das einzig wahre Raven kommt sowieso von Müsing  und das hält - bis jetzt ...


----------



## Snipy (5. September 2001)

So wie das hier aussieht ist ein Nicolai-Rahmen das einzige wo auf die Dauer wirklich haltbar ist oder kennt irgend jemand einen Fall der sein Nicolai geschrottet hat?


----------



## Snake (5. September 2001)

Erst einmal lieber Markus, würde mich mal interessieren,

warum Du so einen Hass auf Cannondale hast?! Hast Du schon einmal eins besessen, geschweige denn gefahren? Wenn nicht, kannst Du Dich eigentlich gar nicht dazu auslassen! Mir gefällt auch z.B. Univega nicht, trotzdem lasse ich das nicht überall raushängen! 

Ich fahre seit über 8 Jahren ein Cannondale MTB und seit 1 1/2 Jahren ein CD Rennrad und bin hochgradig zufrieden damit. Lediglich der Anschaffungspreis und die Coda-Parts kann ich bemängeln, aber bei welcher Marke gibt es nur Sonnenschein?

Zum eigentlichen Thema: Meinem Freund ist in diesem Sommer im Bikeurlaub sein Intoxica-Rahmen (Scott, nicht Cannondale ) gerissen. Nach 5 Touren bildeten sich am Sitzdom feine Risse, die nach dem Urlaub auseinanderklafften. Schuld ist allerdings, in diesem Falle,  wohl der Bikeladen, der einem 94kg-Mann so einen Carbonrahmen verkauft hat.  

Scott war aber sehr kulant und haben meinem Freund die Wahl überlassen den Sitzdom auszutauschen, bzw. einen Ersatzrahmen aus neuer Produktpalette zu nehmen.

Mir selber ist noch nie ein Rahmen gebrochen.


----------



## TresXF (5. September 2001)

wegen dem umstrittenen bild: ich habs genommen weil es erstens gerade zur hand war und zweitens c'dale als technologieträger zwar unbestritten ist, jedoch der nette beiname "Crack'nFail" auch nicht von nix kommt...
markus, am besten schreibst du mal an beinhart.de, ich glaub kaum das die einen fake auf ihrer clubsite veröffentlichen.

btw, liebe c'dale freunde: scott und rocky bekommen ja hier auch ihr fett weg, schon aufgefallen ? 

und die 10.000dm-grinserei - well, was soll man sonst in soner situation machen? heulen? 
oder      ?


----------



## Markµs (5. September 2001)

@TresXF: Lassen wir unsere Ansichten mal so nebeneinander stehen - so wichtig ist die Frage ja nun auch nicht. (Ich würde aber eindeutig sagen: Heulen würde passen!  )

@Snake: Von "Hass" kann doch wohl keine Rede sein.  Ich mag Cannondale eben nicht. (Was hauptsächlich mit deren Marketingaktivitäten zusammenhängt: Angesichts ganz ordentlicher, aber keineswegs überragender Produkte und diverser Flops nehmen die den Mund für meinen Geschmack ganz schön voll, auch wenn sie den Ball zurzeit eher flach halten.)

Wenn du ein Problem damit hast, dass ich die Marke nicht mag, die auf deinem Unterrohr steht, dann hast DU ein Problem. 

Ich plädiere für kritische Distanz gegenüber jeglichem Hersteller (und die vermisse ich häufig). Das ermöglicht mir später zum Beispiel das Eingeständnis, dass ein teuer erworbenes Produkt vielleicht (im Nachhinein, wo man bekanntlich immer schlauer ist) doch nicht so der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist. Was natürlich kaum geht, wenn man sich vorher (ganz im Sinne der Marketingfuzzis) positiv mit dem Produkt identifiziert hat. Dann doch lieber - wenn einem etwas Religiöses im Leben fehlt - sonntags morgens mit dem Gebetbuch in den Gottesdienst. 

Im Grunde mag ich die Rattenfänger in den Marketingabteilungen nicht - aber in dieser Hinsicht ist Cannondale nun mal ein Paradebeispiel.


----------



## Snake (6. September 2001)

@Markus:

...(auch wenn es eigentlich nicht zum Thema passt..)

Jetzt kann ich Dich ein bischen besser verstehen; Deine Kommentare hörten sich bislang so "oberflächlich" an, halt CD ist sch****, das ist einfach so. 

Aber Du hast Dir -anscheinend- schon Gedanken dazu gemacht. Ich bin da zwar etwas anderer Meinung, da ich finde, dass CD eine super Marketingstrategie hat, aber ist ok, wir können ja auch anderer Meinung sein. 

Ich finde, dass CD zu den Firmen gehört, die in manchen Dingen Vorreiter sind (wie auch andere, z.B. Scott) und viele techn. Neuerungen und auch mal Revolutionäres wagen (Lefty, Scalpel z.B.). Natürlich kann man damit auch auf der Nase landen; meines Erachtens haben die Raven nicht den Erfolg gebracht, den man sich erhofft hatte. Aber es ist zumindest eine Firma, die sich nicht versteckt und jeden Trend kopiert, siehe Fa. XY (habe leider den Hersteller vergessen), die jetzt ein Bike rausbringen, was dem Scott Strike zum Verwechseln ähnlich aussieht.  

Was ich bei CD bemängel, ist der hohe Anschaffungswert und die besch** Coda-Parts, die man recht schnell austauschen sollte.  

Vielleicht bin ich aber auch ein Geblendeter, da ich -außer einem Giant- bislang nur Cannondale fahre


----------



## Markµs (6. September 2001)

Das Prinzip, die Frontfederung im Steuerrohr unterzubringen, hat irgendein verschrobener Engländer erfunden, Einarmgabeln gab es schon lange vor der Lefty (Koppelberg), der Schwingendrehpunkt des Super-V ist dank der Vorarbeit von Votec und Hot Chili nahe ans Tretlager gerutscht, die Rahmenform des Jekyll ist eine Kopie des ersten Focus Thunder-Fullys und das Scalpel ist eine Kreuzung zwischen 1995er Specialized FSR (Wippenanordnung) und Sugar (flexende Kettenstreben). Cannondale = alles Plagiate!   

So schlimm ist es natürlich nicht, aber: Der Ruf von Cannondale als *besonders* innovativ gehört meiner Ansicht nach in das Reich der Sagen und Mythen - dass er sich so hartnäckig hält, kann nur an den Leistungen der Marketingabteilung (nicht an denen der Entwicklungsabteilung) liegen.

Wobei das Nachmachen von Erfolgreichem natürlich keineswegs verwerflich ist (im Gegenteil: darauf beruht technische Entwicklung und alles andere wäre nur doof), aber wer im Glashaus sitzt ...

Doch wenn mir irgendwann mal ein Cannondale zu einem angemessenen Preis angeboten wird - warum nicht? Bisher waren deren Räder jedoch auch zu Hauspreisen noch so teuer, dass sie gegen Selbstaufbauten vergleichbarer Rahmen/Gabeln von anderen Herstellern bei mir keine Chance hatten: Wenn ich fürs gleiche Geld King, XTR, Tune und Hügi haben kann, geb ich mich mit XT und Coda (sei es auch Competition) nicht zufrieden.

Womit wieder ein interessanter Beitrag zum Thema "Rahmenbrüche" geschrieben wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (6. September 2001)

Hi, 
Alu wird halt irgendwann (früher oder später) spröde, kann man macke nix  .
Auf meiner Puttemacht-Liste stehen bisher:
1 x C'dale F700 Monostay
1 x MountainCycle Schwinge 
1 x MountainCycle Hauptrahmen Schwingenlagersitz
Keine Ahnung bin bestimmt kein Killer und auch bestimmt kein Schwergewicht, aber im Laufe der Zeit ist mir klar geworden, dass das gesamt Gebilde Fahrrad ein einziges großes Verschleissteil is. Gruß Chris


----------



## Snake (6. September 2001)

@ Markus (Cannondales Innovationen)

...die Lefty als Plagiat zu bezeichnen? Na ja, meines Erachtens hat es bislang -außer CD- keiner geschafft, das Teil so steif zu bekommen, oder? Natürlich gibt es immer irgendwelche Entwickler, die so etwas vielleicht früher erfunden haben, aber was nützt uns Bikern das, wenn es nicht in Massenstückzahlen produziert wird? Dann wird die Geschichte nämlich unbezahlbar 

...aber, hören wir einfach mit der Laberei auf, wir kommen bei dem Thema auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner. Zumal es überhaupt nicht zur eigentlich gestellten Frage passt.


----------



## stuntman666 (6. September 2001)

Was würde passieren wenn eine Bikezeitung z.B. Cannondale als Schlecht testen würde? Die würden nie wieder ein Bike bekommen! Das Trauen sich die Zeitungen doch nicht...
Daher fällt man immer selber auf die Schnautze....


----------



## TresXF (6. September 2001)

hmm, ich denke mal das die meisten rahmenbrüche nicht innerhalb der kurzen zeit eines mtb-magazin tests auftreten. (und die paar _dauertestbikes_ werden wahrscheinlich dopplet oder dreifach geliefert... oder ist das zuviel an verschwörungstheorie).

was mir allerdings noch aufgefallen ist: man liest doch schon ab und zu von schwingenbrüchen im bereich der disk-brake - werden die bremskäfte die auf die streben wirken unterschätzt?


----------



## stuntman666 (7. September 2001)

@TresFX

Les meinen Eintrag zum Cyclecraft floater! Der Importeur wusste das der Rahmen immer wegen der Bremse bricht, hat es auch zugegeben! Naja, lies selbst...


----------



## Lutz (7. September 2001)

Das ist ja ein Thema für mich!
Ich habe vor zwei Wochen meinen heißgeliebten Rotwild RCC05 Team Rahmen gehimmelt  (Schwingenlagerbock gerissen....). HEUL!! 
Das Teil war aus dem depperten Scandium und schon deshalb nichts für Leute mit Übergröße und harter (XC) Fahrweise, so daß ich eigentlich immer mit einem Bruch gerechnet habe. War halt Leichtbau. Für einen kleinen Zeitgenossen mit 1,60m-1,70m Größe und max 60kg ist der Rahmen bestimmt top. 
Naja, ich habe jetzt einen RCC07 und bin zufriedener als vorher, obwohl ich jetzt ein wenig mehr Gewicht herumschleppe. Das Fahrwerk ist noch besser als das vom 05'er. Da ist die Trauer auch nicht mehr so groß...

Lutz


----------



## checky (7. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Markµs _
> *......, die Rahmenform des Jekyll ist eine Kopie des ersten Focus Thunder-Fullys ....... *




und die Geometrieverstellung wurde bei Checker-Pig abgeguckt !!!!  (war ja auch vorher da)


----------



## homer (7. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Markµs _
> *@TresXF: Lassen wir unsere Ansichten mal so nebeneinander stehen - so wichtig ist die Frage ja nun auch nicht. (Ich würde aber eindeutig sagen: Heulen würde passen!  )
> 
> @Snake: Von "Hass" kann doch wohl keine Rede sein.  Ich mag Cannondale eben nicht. (Was hauptsächlich mit deren Marketingaktivitäten zusammenhängt: Angesichts ganz ordentlicher, aber keineswegs überragender Produkte und diverser Flops nehmen die den Mund für meinen Geschmack ganz schön voll, auch wenn sie den Ball zurzeit eher flach halten.)
> ...


@markus
hi,recht haste aber das scheint ein uramerikanisches konzept(problem )zu sein.ich denke da an Tupperware,eastpak und wie die anderen "marken "auch alle heissen,mit überhöhten verkaufspreisen und dem livetimegarantie versprechen erwecken sie den eindruck  des exclusiven statussymbols das man haben muss(will man sich nich als Arm blamieren)die qualität steht in keinem verhältnis zum preis.agressives marketing und schon läuft die kiste.was gerade in ist wird ohne nachzudenken konsumiert und was gestern noch ein top-produkt mit herrausragenden eigenschaften war,ist morgen ja ach soo mies und nur durch neukauf eines anderen teiles gutzumachen
bestes beispiel turnschuhe,die heute top sind wegen der hervorragenden qualität und morgen kaum gebraucht oder verschlissen,im müll landen weil  sie plötzlich assi sind.neue müssen her.  mfg homer


----------



## TresXF (9. September 2001)

miran pozar's raven horror @
http://www.miranpozar.com/mtb/raven_horror.htm

wollte damit nur verdeutlichen das beim raven die dauerhaltbarkeit nicht so toll ist, soll heissen das pic auf der ersten seite ist kein einzelfall...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Andi (11. September 2001)

An meinen VOTEC F7 ist die Hinterbauschwinge am  Schwingenlager gerissen. Das war Sonntag.  Am Montag habe mittag habe ich bei meinen Händler reklamiert. Am Dienstag früh, also nach nichtmal 24h war eine neue Schwinge mit Lager und Schaltauge beim Händler.  Superservice.


----------



## Snipy (12. September 2001)

An alle die einen gebrochenen Hinterbau von Votec hatten , bitte sagt mal welches Baujahr die so hatten.


----------



## sketcher (12. September 2001)

Zum Thema Plagiate:

Gute Ideen sollen doch ruhig übernommen und weiterentwickelt werden. Wenn jeder sein eigenes Süppchen kocht, kommt der Fortschritt nie zu Gange.

Fahrrad:  ©Leonardo um 1493


----------



## [email protected] (18. September 2001)

Gebe zu, dass ich mich an der physikalischen Obergrenze befinde (192cm, 92kg) glaube aber dennoch, Anspruch auf funktionierende Technik zu haben. Gebrochen ist bisher:

Frühling '98: Hot Chili, X-RageII (Sitzdom bricht nach hinten/unten)
Herbst '98: Hot Chili, X-RageII (Schwinge rechts, gleich bei der Lagerverschraubung)
Frühling '99: Hot Chili, X-RageII (wieder Schwinge rechts, gleiche Stelle)
Frühling '01: ARROW, Heaven Red Racing, (Rahmen direkt bei der Schwingenaufnahme)
Frühling '01: ARROW, Heaven Red Racing, (wieder gleicher Bruch)

Alle Fälle wurden jeweils Garantiemässig abgewickelt, was bei beiden Herstellern anstandslos (teils auch nach der Garantiezeit) funktionierte. 

Das Hot Chili habe ich nach dem dritten Bruch weggeschmissen, das ARROW habe ich gewandelt und fahre nun seit knapp 1'000km ein ARROW Sirius Red Racing. Das hält bisher.

Wie jemand schon zuvor geschrieben hat: In meiner Gewichtsklasse ist wohl das ganze Bike an sich ein Verschleissteil.  

LEICHT + STABIL ist halt schwierig.

happy trails
[email protected]


----------



## BURNS (19. September 2001)

Ich kann es nur immer wieder singen.

N I C O L A I 

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, das sind die Bikes mit der kleinsten Ausfallrate, und wenn man über 90 kg wiegt, dann muß es schon stabil sein. Ach übrigens, bei deinem gewicht mit Hot Chili einzusteigen-Fehler. Die Brechen auch mal schnell bei Leichtgewichten.


----------



## TobiP (19. September 2001)

Hab gerade mein Peugeot Crosslite zerstört
- Unterrohr durchgebrochen!

Nicht lachen, das war immerhin ein 2000- Märker Radl. Werde mir demnächst ein Dual Faces Spike HT Pro zulegen. Das bricht NIEMAND, so fett wie das is.

Nochwas zu Gussetts und Schweißnähten: Ich glaub die Stabilität der Rahmen hängt sehr stark vom Meisterfuzzy ab, vielmehr als von den Rohrsätzen. Und da hilft nur eins: Erfahrung! Denn anders als die meisten Testberichte uns glauben machen wollen kann man eine gute Schweißnaht eben NICHT so leicht von einer schlechten unterscheiden, auch die Qualität des Schweißdrahtes ist wichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rotwilderer (21. September 2001)

...sieht ziemlich geknickt aus


----------



## Firebird (22. September 2001)

Hi!

Halten denn Hitec-Rahmen? Bin ja nun nicht gerade schwer (65kg) aber ich gedenke das Bike auch schon härter ranzunehmen. Aber so ein Freerider sollte doch auch was aushalten?


----------



## MTRider (22. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von TresXF _
> *markus schrieb:
> 
> 
> hi markus, keine sorge, das bild ist echt - es sieht nur so komisch aus weil ich es wegen der *



An dem Bild nix manipuliert ?

Dann faehrt dieser Biker also immer mit diesem
schwarzen Streifen vor den Augen herum ?

Ja stoert das denn nicht beim fahren ?


----------



## der Olli (22. September 2001)

@MoritzII

Hi!
Ich glaub wir haben schon mal per ICQ übers HiTEC gelabert ?
   

Na ja, bei mir hälts noch...
Werd´s demnächst mal mit ner Jr. T auf die Probe stellen....


----------



## Firebird (22. September 2001)

Hi Trailminator!

Ja ham wir =). Aber man wird ja wohl noch fragen dürfen.....


----------



## TresXF (23. September 2001)

hmm, laut statistik hat *jeder 3. schon mal nen rahmen geschrottet*... 
ch finde das ist wirklich eine hohe anzahl, oder was meint ihr? 
ist das material jetzt nur schrott, ist die fahrweise in den letzten jahren soo extrem geworden oder wurde der bike-markt nur unserer schnelllebigen konsumgesellschaft angepasst? 

imho muss ein rahmen immer noch "ewig" halten. erst 4-5 jahre  fahren, dann einmotten... 

btw, mir ist bewusst das diese statistik erfassungstechnisch nicht wasserdicht ist, aber trotzdem...)


----------



## madtom (24. September 2001)

kona won´t fly off

shredde meinen stinker eigentlich ganz gut, 2m flatdrops auf concrete, treppen hoch und runter und dann noch das ganz normaaaale schrotten beim fun-dh.
zerstört:
stinky sattelstütze
wtb felgen ( jetzt mavic d321 und das Hääääält!)
schwalbe reifen und schläuche (jetzt gazzas und as hääääält)

ma sehen was noch kommt - aber der rahmen is einfach brutal


----------



## pagey (24. September 2001)

KONA sind nicht ohne grund eine der stabilsten rahmen überhaupt !! (dafür auch schwer aber wenn interessiert das schon ?!)


----------



## mTb|KwS-mudbuster (14. Oktober 2001)

Also.... Ich hab selbst noch keinen Rahmen geshreddet... Obs daran liegt, dass mein Radl ein Nicolai BMXTB ist??? 
Ich war allerdings Gestern anwesend, als ein CybermaXx (Fully) an einer Schweissnaht durchgebrochen ist


----------



## göbeljoe (15. Oktober 2001)

ich bin mal nen cannondale CAD 3 rahmen gefahren (hardtail) und das genau ein WE (donnerstag den rahmen gekauft montag zurück und mein geld wiedergenommen) weil wie folgt passiert ist : sonntag vormittag losgefahren ---> mit kumpels in der stadt getroffen ---> los gefahren zum street fahren ---> weiter nach dem street fahren zum dirt springen ---> dann auf den weg nachhause gemacht ---> treppen bei der bahn runtergefahren ---> ausfallende zur hälfte wechgerissen (discseite) = festgestellt das cannondale ******* ist weil wenn sonen rahmen nicht mal ein tag ne bischen härtere gangart aushält dann sollten die es lassen fahrräder zu bauen und sich auf die MX(motocross) maschinen konzentrieren und ich kenne viele andere (sehr leichte) XC rahmen die schon jahrelang im dirt/dual einsatz sind und halten z.b. von rotwild u.s.w. naja ist halb nicht alles gold was glänzt den frische sch**** glänzt auch *gg*
mfg stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catweazl (15. Oktober 2001)

Hab selber auch schon 2 Raven-II-Rahmen gehimmelt. Bei dem einen hat eine Klebestelle den Geist aufgegeben ( is aber nix passiert, hat nur so komisch geknarzt und fühlte sich schwammig an beim fahren), bei dem anderen die obligatorische Sattelstützenausnahme. Die ist halt weggebrochen, weil die obere Schraube sich verabschiedet hatte, so daß andere Hebelkräfte auf die untere Aufnahme einwirkten. 

Beide Rahmen wurden auf Garantie gewandelt. Jetz fahr ich ein Jeckyll und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Differenz zwischen Raven- und Jeckyll-Rahmen gab's Parts zum Händler-EK. Also, auch wenn man über CD streitet, zumindest zicken die nicht rum wegen Garantie oder so. Ich finde, auch das sollte mal erwähnt werden, egal wie man über die Marke denkt.

Nun aber zum eigentlichen: kein Mensch braucht sich zu wundern, daß Leichtbaurahmen nun mal zum Bruch neigen. Wenn alle sich an die Empfehlungen der Hersteller halten würden, käme es sicherlich auch wesentlich seltener vor. Nur, jeder will ein leichtes Bike und dropt lustig damit rum, egal ob er nun 60kg  oder 90kg wiegt. Das kann's doch auch nicht sein. Ein bißchen mehr Vernunft wäre da m.E. an den Tag zu legen. 

Und nur, weil man ein Fully hat, braucht man ja nicht grad jeden im Weg liegenden Stein zu suchen, nur um zu sehen, was die Federung so kann. Materialschonende Fahrweise kann nämlich auch zum Erhalt beitragen.

So, genug oberlehrerhaftes geschreibsel, ab geht's zum Biken


----------



## homer (15. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Catweazl _
> *Hab selber auch schon 2 Raven-II-Rahmen gehimmelt. Bei dem einen hat eine Klebestelle den Geist aufgegeben ( is aber nix passiert, hat nur so komisch geknarzt und fühlte sich schwammig an beim fahren), bei dem anderen die obligatorische Sattelstützenausnahme. Die ist halt weggebrochen, weil die obere Schraube sich verabschiedet hatte, so daß andere Hebelkräfte auf die untere Aufnahme einwirkten.
> 
> Beide Rahmen wurden auf Garantie gewandelt. Jetz fahr ich ein Jeckyll und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Differenz zwischen Raven- und Jeckyll-Rahmen gab's Parts zum Händler-EK. Also, auch wenn man über CD streitet, zumindest zicken die nicht rum wegen Garantie oder so. Ich finde, auch das sollte mal erwähnt werden, egal wie man über die Marke denkt.
> ...


----------



## Catweazl (16. Oktober 2001)

Klar, ich geb Dir im Großen und Ganzen Recht. Man sollte mit teuren MTBs ins Gelände können, keine Frage. Nur ist es IMHO ein erheblicher UNterschied, wie und was ich fahre. Es ist nun halt mal so, daß ein Race-Fully nicht für 2-Meter-Drops gebaut ist. Das muß doch wohl jedem klar sein, der sich ein Leichtbau-Bike zulegt, daß es nicht für extreme Belastungen gebaut ist. Allerdings interessiert es die meisten Nutzer wohl wenig, für welchen Zweck der rollende Untersatz konstruiert wurde. Wozu gibt es denn bitteschön erhebliche UNterschiede zwischen CC-Bikes und meinetwegen Dirtbikes?

Um bei Deinem Auto-Vergleich zu bleiben: mit nem Porsche heizt Du doch auch nicht im Gelände rum und wunderst Dich, weshalb der Bock nach ein paar Metern  mit aufgerißenem Unterboden den Dienst versagt. Da ist es doch im Bewußtsein eines jeden Nutzers, zu welchem Zweck die Kiste gebaut ist.

Warum muß man das dann nem Biker, der nen mittleren 4-stelligen Betrag hinblättert, großartig in die Birne hämmern. Soviel Geist sollte - finde  ich - jeder haben. Schließlich beschäfftigt sich doch wohl jeder, der so viel Kohle hinlegt, ein wenig mit dem Traumbike.

Man kann es natürlich machen wie in den Staaten, wo auf jeder Verpackung ne Latte an Gefahrenhinweisen zu finden ist. Und ganz nebenbei: gute Hersteller geben den Einsatzzweck oder ein Gewichtslimit Ihrer Produkte auch an.


----------



## göbeljoe (16. Oktober 2001)

nur noch mal so falls es wehm intressiert zu dem zeitpunkt wurde der caad-3 rahmen auch im dual-worldcup gefahren vom cannondale team und eigentlich dachte ich der hält wohl aber net
mfg göbeljoe


----------



## Thomas (16. Oktober 2001)

Deine Punkt (.) und Komma-taste (,) hast Du wohl aus Kostengründen und mit dem Nachteil einer miserablen Lesbarkeit deiner Beiträge bei ebay versteigert?


----------



## göbeljoe (16. Oktober 2001)

nö ich schreibe grundsätzlich ohne satzzeichen dauert mir zu lange mit und wems net passt das ich ohne schreibe der muss es net lesen


----------



## seelenfrieden (17. Oktober 2001)

nur soviel zum *nicolai hält immer* geschrei.....


----------



## seelenfrieden (17. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von göbeljoe _
> *nur noch mal so falls es wehm intressiert zu dem zeitpunkt wurde der caad-3 rahmen auch im dual-worldcup gefahren vom cannondale team und eigentlich dachte ich der hält wohl aber net
> mfg göbeljoe *




lol...glaubst du vielleicht die jungs würden mit der gurke im dual fahren, wenn sie die räder jedesmal selbst kaufen müssten? bei einem profiteam ist es numa shit egal ob der rahmen bricht oder nicht. 
mfg, to


----------



## Catweazl (17. Oktober 2001)

1. zum Nicolai: sieht aber mächtig nach nem Unfall aus. oder irre ich mich da?  

2. Zum CAD3: ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, daß es nem Profi egal ist, wenn sein Rahmen den Geist aufgibt. Das passiert dann nämlich meistens beim Rennen, und welcher Pro geht schon gerne den Rest der Veranstaltung zu Fuß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homer (17. Oktober 2001)

wenn du meinen tread gelesen hättest, dann wäre dir mein rennrad vergleich aufgefallen und du hättest den porsche nicht ins gelände geschickt. 
im übrigen "hörst"du dich an wie ein händler der den kunden alles verkauft was teuer ist ohne darauf zu höhren was der kunde eigenlich will!nach dem motto besser ein 6000,-mark racefully verkauft als ein 3000,-mark dirtbike.egal wenn kaputt muss ja der hersteller garantieleistung bringen.und wenn der kunde sich beschwert ist der doof und hat keine ahnung.
das mit dem amerikanischen system der ellenlangen hinweise und anleitungen wäre ein schritt in die richtige richtung zumindest in dem fall der bikes.
würde ein bike mit genauem einsatzzweck und belastungsgrenzen beschrieben, würden sich einige fehlkäufe erübrigen.es scheint aber das sich kein hersteller festlegen will um entweder eine möglichst breite kundschaft anzusprechen, oder úm nicht, bei nicht erfüllen der selbst gesteckten grenzen in die pflicht genommen zu werden.
es scheint berechnung mancher hersteller zu sein einen gewissen schwund in kauf zu nehmen und ersatz zu leisten,wenn das product für den einsatz aus konstruktiven-materialtechnischen gründen gar nicht geeignet ist.hauptsache der kunde kauft erstmal. wenn 80-90%der kunden das material nicht voll fordern geht diese rechnung ja auch auf.
wer knallt schon mit seinem 6000,-dm rotwild böse rum?die meisten schonen ja ihr gutes stück oder?und wenn einer es hart ran nimmt im glauben es wurde für den doppelten preis zu einem zb.canyon doppelt soviel aushalten der irrt,meist sind die dinger wegen des leichtbaus viel empfindlicher."was aber ja gar nich so sein sollte wegen der überragenden technik und der exquisiten fertigung "
also eine eierlegendewollmilchsau anbieten um den kunden nicht an die kunkurenz zu verlieren.
mit markigen werbesprüchen wird dem kunden ja gesagt:wenn du mit einem leichtbauracefully 2mdrops machen willst dann muss es aber ein xy für 6000,-dm sein,ein yz für 1500,.dm kann das nicht das geht kaputt!
bei den in der relation gesehen geringen stückzahlen des raven2
rahmens ist ein´2 maliger rahmenbruch aus welchen gründen auch immer unerträglich (man stelle sich einen unfall bei hohem tempo vor).wie hart bist du den mit dem bike umgegangen?2m drops?die pyramiden runter?sicher nicht oder?
eine genaue angabe über zweck und belastbarkeit müsste pflicht sein für die hersteller.
die sache lässt nur einen schluss zu,kauft ein bike das preisWERT ist zb.bei einem versender,verzichtet auf ein paar gramm gewichtsersparnis und ihr bekommt für weniger als die hälfte gleiche qualität(wenn nicht mehr)ohne abstriche bei der sicherheit.     mfg homer


----------



## BURNS (17. Oktober 2001)

Welcher Kasper glaubt denn, das ein Rahmen so komisch durch überlastung bricht, wie das BMXTB auf dem Bild. Das ist entweder ein Zeichen Gottes oder ein Unfall, aber kein normaler Bruch.
Außerdem behauptet niemand, daß ein Nicolai nicht bricht, es ist nur so das sie länger halten als andere Räder und das auch noch bei benutzung.
also dann RIDE ON 

P.S. :KALLE RULES


----------



## seelenfrieden (18. Oktober 2001)

zum bmxtb: okok, so sah der rahmen natürlich nach dem bruch nicht aus. erst nachdem er (nach dem bruch) nochmal ein bischen rangenommen wurde, stand die gabel dann horizontal. alles roger? gebrochen ist er aber trotzdem. es gibt keinen rahmen der alles aushält. das ein bmxtb etwas langlebiger ist als eine 10kg-xc-gurke dürfte jedem klar sein.


----------



## Floh (30. Oktober 2001)

Also, ich habe mal einen Rahmen im Tretlagerbereich durchgetreten (Stahlrahmen), waren aber die Rohre von innen wegkorrodiert wg. verstopftem Ablauf. Das passiert zum Glück bei Alu nicht.
Andererseits ist es ja so:
Jeder Depp redet über Rahmengewichte und ignoriert dabei, dass er selber eine Bier-Pocke hat oder wie ich es mal im Motorradmagazin als Kommentar zu einem Carbon-Tank gelesen habe: Nicht ganz volltanken spart auch Gewicht...
Also nehmt erst mal ab !
Wer wie ich 80 kg wiegt, den kratzt es nicht die Bohne ob das Fahrrad 12 oder 14 kg wiegt, denn netto sind das max. 2,5% und schon eine Trinkflasche mehr oder weniger macht das fast wieder wett !
Funktion zählt, nicht Gewicht !
Aber das Gewicht, besonders das Rahmengewicht, ist eben ein Verkaufsargument geworden und soll wohl von besonders gutem Rahmenbau zeugen.
Dass guter Rahmenbau auch seine Grenzen hat in minimalen Wandstärken, die nicht mal einem Dosenöffner standhalten geschweige denn einer unfreiwilligen Kollision mit einem Baumstamm (Dellen !!), wird oft totgeschwiegen.
Vielleicht sollte man lieber fragen, wer schon mal einen Rahmen wegstellen musste wegen Beulen nach Kollision ??
Also Leute, wenn ihr das nächste Mal über Rahmenbrüche klagt, nehmt lieber 500 g Alu mehr mit auf die Reise, es lohnt sich.
Und ich gebe einem meiner Vorredner Recht: Nicht der Rohrsatz zählt, sondern viel mehr die Schweissnaht ! Gerade an den Nähten bricht der Rahmen schnell, wenn unsachgemäss geschweisst / geglüht wurde und die Legierungsbestandteile wegwandern bzw. Spannungen bleiben.
Was hilft die schönste verputzte Schweissnaht, wenn sie unsachgemäß ausgeführt wurde ? (Ausserdem habe ich schon verspachtelte Stellen an einem Rahmen mit "verputzten" Nähten gesehen, der gesandstrahlt wurde !!)Gerade Carbon ist hier wieder ein anderes Thema. Kaum ein Hersteller beherrscht das Material, vor allem das handlaminierte Zeug, denn keiner weiss ob da nicht irgendwo Blasen sind oder ob genug Harz verwendet wurde etc etc. Die einzige Möglichkeit Carbon dauerfest zu kriegen ist "Backen" im Autoklav. Nachteil: Dafür muss man eine Form bauen, in der die Carbonmatten dann mit Harz verpresst werden unter hohem Druck /Temperatur. Das geht zB bei Ferrari Engineering und kostet ein Schweinegeld (80.000 DM für eine Kleinteil-Form, Millionen für Großteile-Formen) und deswegen macht´s keiner...
Ich lasse von sowas jedenfalls die Finger.


----------



## Richi (1. November 2001)

Nachdem sich der Stahlkollege geäussert hat will ich nochmal etwas zum Alu sagen.

Beim Alu ist die Schweissnahtvorbereitung und der Schweisser eigentlich das wichtigste. Ob ein Rohr nun ein bißchen dicker oder dünner ist spielt gar nicht so die Rolle.
Aluminium ist extrem Anfällig gegen Kerben, die sich gerne an oder in der Schweissnaht bilden, wenn es nicht richtig geschweisst, oder nicht richtig vorbereitet ist.
Wenn also Mechanik-Azubi A. die Rohre zusammensteckt und Schweisser B. drüberbruzelt (Montagmorgen) und der gleiche Rahmen bei der selben Firma von Azubi C. und Schweisser D. gebaut wird, dann gleichen sie sich eben nur. In Wirklichkeit können es zwei verschiedene Rahmen sein, egal ob nun Chili oder Kalle draufsteht.


Für den Rahmenbauer, der seinen Kunden meist gar nicht kennt, stellt sich leider auch immer die Frage : Wiegt der Fahrer 60, 80 oder vielleicht 100kg  oder gar 120!! [ Rahmenbauergrusel ]
und überhaupt :wie geht er oder sie mit dem Ding um?

Deshalb mein Tip: Sprecht mit eurem Rahmenbauer und sagt: Ich will die und die Geometrie und dies und das damit machen. Was wiegt es und was kostets?


Da ich immer noch darauf warte mal einen Rahmenbruch als Reklamation zu bekommen , folgendes Angebot :
Schickt mir euren schrottreifen Rahmen. Ich säge ihn auf und sag euch dann was ich denke.


Hals und Rahmenbruch wünscht

Richi

der ja auch immer Rahmenkartons braucht


----------



## Klaus Goerg (5. November 2001)

Fahre seit 6 Jahren ein Juchem HT. Keine Probleme, obwohl 95 kg schwer. Juchem gibt 10 Jahre Garantie auf seine Rahmen und hat wohl in Deutschland die längste Erfahrung mit Alu-Rahmen.
Je nach Einsatz wird man sicherlich auch díese Rahmen knacken können.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chriz (10. November 2001)

Tja Ihr Nicolai-isten. Darf ich euch mal von eurem hohen Ross holen? Danke.
Nix hält ewig. auch ein für die ewigkeit gebauter Nicolai rahmen nicht. Mein BMXTB hat sich leider von seinem unterrrohr getrennt. Tja so ist das nunmal. 

PS: Nicolais sind auch net perfekt!

www.Freeride-BS.de


----------



## TheRider (24. November 2001)

Grüßt euch ,
Ich hatte auch einen Rahmenbruch bei einem Cyclecraft F4 Floater.
War bis dahin von Cyclecraft überzeugt der Hinterbau war zwar immer ein bisschen weich aber hat sehr gut Funktioniert.
Ja , bis mir der Oberrohr beim Bergauffahren!!!! gebrochen ist (da wo der Verstärkungsblech auf den Oberrohr trifft , erstmal um die Schweißnaht und dann um das Rohr herum) UND DAS BEI EINEM FREERIDER ich lach mich tot!!! gut ich wiege 93kg aber ein Freeriderahmen darf nicht bergauf brechen oder was meint ihr?
Mein Pech ist natürlich daß der alte Vertrieb Bike Action sich in die ewige Jagdgründe verabschiedet hat und der neue (ADP)fühlt sich überhaupt nicht Zuständig .
Fazit nie wieder Cyclecraft !! jetzt fahre ich Cheetah MFR 01


----------



## fex (24. November 2001)

@ TheRider
Das Problem mit Cyclecraft ist nicht ADP, sonder der alte Vertrieb. ADP bekommt nämlich von Bike Action keinerlei Ersatzteile mehr, auch wenn noch welche da sein sollten.
Klar verweist dich ADP an Bike Aktion, aber....
Vacuum! Mein Kumpel hat z.B.einen kaputten Dämpfer an seinem CSP. Ok, den kann man bei dem unverschämten ShockTherapie Menschen reparieren lassen. Aber er hat 15kg (!!!!!!!!!!!!!) abgenommen und nun ist die Feder zu hart. Der Händler hat mehrmals bei einem ihm persönlich bekannten Mitarbeiter des alten Vertreibers angerufen, entsprechende Federn wären ja auch da (tonnenförmige Sonderwicklung bei Rock Shok) , aber........Schließlich hat ADP jetzt die Verantwortung! *******, was?


----------



## fex (24. November 2001)

Aha!
Das mit ********, was? am Ende soll "Schei....benkleister" heißen


----------



##  (25. November 2001)

Bei meinem Hot Chili ist mal das Sattelrohr (Einfräsung für Sattelstützenklemme) eingerissen, der Verein hat dann behauptet, ich hätte eine falsche Stütze eingebaut, war aber nicht so......
Das Ende vom Lied, ich mußte mit den Wölfen heulen und die haben den Rahmen repariert und keinen neuen rausgerückt..........


----------



## ScooterManiac (2. Dezember 2001)

Hi Folks,

....war mal stolzer Besitzer von einem der guten "alten" Müsing-Rahmen (HT).... welche wie mir nach dem Rahmenbruch berichtet wurde schon bekannt für solche Brüche waren  
....die Teile sind wohl auch fast alle an der selben Stelle gebrochen, neben der Schweißnaht Unterrohr-Steuerrohr.

...des weiteren habe ich schon das Tourenfahrrad (Baujahr?  Ich schätze mal so um 1950) von meinem Opa (stets gepflegt), welches als City-Bike in meinen Besitz gewechselt hat beim Bunny-Hopp auf den Bordstein geschreddert. Bei dem Rahmen waren die Rohre durch Muffen verbunden, welches sich dann auch als die vermeintliche Schwachstelle im Bereich des Tretlagers herausgestellt hat.... meinem Opa hab ich das natürlich nie erzählen düfen  

Jetzt hab ich mir ein 99' KONA Stab Dee Lux zugelegt, von dem ich mir in sachen Lebensdauer eigentlich sehr viel verspreche  

....aber wie auch viele Andere hier schon geschrieben haben, nichts ist für die Ewigkeit und es gibt immer Schwachstellen an Rahmen und Material und waren sie noch so teuer und als unverwüstlich angepriesen....

so on.... Ride the hill


----------



## Duck (7. Dezember 2001)

Meine Erfahrung sind nicht gut diesbezüglich. Ende Mai 2000 brach der Rahmen meines Stevens F6, das kommt schon mal vor dachte ich, aber wie was ist mit dem Service? 11Wochen musste ich auf Ersatz warten obwohl ich  fast wöchendlich beim Vertrieb telefonisch nachhakte wann ich endlich mit Ersatz rechnen konnte. Kaum hatte ich den Rahmen gings weiter, Ständig ausgeschlagene Gleitlager, defeckte Kugellager, dabei hatte ich mein Bike geflegt und gehegt und war noch kein Jahr alt. Seit März 2001 fuhr ich Bergwerk Kurare leider ist mir auch hier der Rahmen gebrochen jedoch ist der Service von Bergwerk erste sahne!( kein hik hak und ewiges vertrösten ) Was sich viele fragen werden , fährt der Typ das falsche Bike (Fr,CC.DH) oder ist er zu übergewichtig?? NEIN !! 74Kilo 1.74m und und stehe voll hinter der CC Fraktion.


----------



## mttam (8. Dezember 2001)

na dann will ich auch mal meine bescheide meinung zum thema kund tun... 
---------------------------------------------------------------
also, wenn ich mir die beiträge hier so anschaue fallen mir ein paar sachen auf:
1. rahmenbrüche scheint es bei so ziemlich jeder firma zu geben
2. nicht immer ist es wohl auf unsachgemäßen gebrauch    zurückzuführen
3. lachen kann bei so einem thema eigentlich nur der dem entweder kein rahmen gebrochen ist oder der sich dabei nicht enrsthaft weh getan hat

                     --
eigene brucherfahrungen:
ich habe auch ein gary fisher sugar 1 in die ewigen jagdgründe verabschiedet; war das typische versagen einer schweißnaht unter dauerlast
kenne auch noch einen der mit dem gleichen rahmen dasselbe problem hatte
da ich aber zur damilgen zeit ein vollblutcrosser war und mit der kiste keine scheiss gemacht habe, konnte ich drüber lachen und geduldig auf einen neuen rahmen warten(die wichtigsten rennen der damilgen saison hatte der rahmen gehalten)

wer leichtbaumaterial fährt sollte mit der gefahr des materialversagens leben können 
und wer sich im bikepark austoben will, muß halt auch richtig stabiles material nehmen

ich finde es im übirgen fair, wenn die hersteller inzwischen gewichtsbeschränkungen für bestimmte teile rausgeben, keiner kann von einem 1200g rahmen erwarten, daß er jeden fahrfehler verzeit (oder was würdet ihr zu einem sagen der siene nagelneue s-klasse mit vollgas gegen die mauer setzt, und dann auf garantieansprüche hofft ..?)

------

es sind die tücken der großserien produktion (sieht man in der automobilindustrie mit immer mehr rückrufaktionen doch auch), doch es ist ein armutszeugnis für die entwicklungsingenieure der bikebranche, wenn ein rahmen nach 1-2 jahren wegen stabilitätsproblemen überarbeitet werden muß


----------



## mttam (8. Dezember 2001)

--fortsetzung--

und wieso passiert der scheiß??


  weil es firmen gibt die 2 X mal pro jahr neue modelle auf den markt werfen und alle jahre wieder behaupten den stein der weisen (in bezug auf rahmenmaterialien und federungsdesign und und und..) gefunden zu haben;
da muß ich als verbraucher die frage stellen wie sorgfältig werden die produkte entwickelt und vor allen dingen wie sorgfältig findet eine qualitätkontrolle in der produktion statt?? 

und offenscihtlich scheinen die großen bikefirmen  mit einer teilweise flatterhaften modellpolitik ganz gut zu fahren, denn die "scene-magazine" brauchen ja neues "super-material", über das  sie schreiben können...

und wenn wir als verbraucher den ganen kram so mitmachen sind wir selber schuld!

so-- dass war´s von mir zu dem thema


 happy trails

ps:
hier über irgendwelche fotos zu diskutieren ist doch kleinkariert! nennt mir mal eine firma, der noch kein sündteurer rahmen zur reklamation eingeschickt wurde...


----------



## sabotage (4. Januar 2002)

ich weiß ja nicht was das problem ist, aber wenn so´n rahmen bricht dann bricht er und man holt sich einen neuen. mir ist damals ein cromorahmen am ausfallende gebrochen nach einem kleine air. und was ist schon dabei. mit meinem jetzigen bin ich zufrieden. braucht nur mal ne neue gabel! und cannondale mag ich persönlich nicht weil mir die optik zuwider ist! das wärs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anti (4. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von [email protected] _
> * Gebe zu, dass ich mich an der physikalischen Obergrenze befinde (192cm, 92kg) glaube aber dennoch, Anspruch auf funktionierende Technik zu haben.
> *




Ähm,.. und mit 190 cm und 104 - 108 kg???

Ich hab bisher nur eine Rahmen geschafft und das war der SBIKE und das folge eines Sturzes!





> _Original geschrieben von [email protected] _
> * LEICHT + STABIL ist halt schwierig.
> 
> happy trails
> [email protected] *


Nicht schwierig! Bei einer härteren Gangart verträgt sich leicht und Stabil nicht!

Komischerweise hält mein Cannondale schon 2 Jahre,... und das obwohl ich eher eine härtere Gangart bevorzuge!

Anti,...


----------



## mahatma (7. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von TheReaper _
> *Meine Hinterbauschwinge hat sich vor 1 Monat einen Haarriss an der Dämpferaufnahme "zugezogen" - feine Sache mitten im Sommer ohne Bike dazustehen  (Reperaturzeit 4-8 Wochen, Zitat vom Händler: "Ein anderer Kunde wartet schon 9 Wochen auf eine G-Zero Hinterbauschwinge...")...
> Na zum Glück hab ich ja mein altes Hardtail zum herumglühen bis ich mein Scott wieder bekomme...
> Passiert ist das ganze (nehm ich mal an) weil der Dämpfer im komplett eingefederten Zustand "steckengeblieben" ist und die Kräfte direkt in die Dämpferaufnahme gefahren sind - war halt nicht darauf ausgelegt. Leider hab ich das zu spät bemerkt und noch ein paar saftige Sprünge hingelegt...  *



Meine G-Zero Hinterbauschwinge hat sich auf der rechten Seite, an der unteren Kettenstrebe, kurz vor der Schweißnaht der Querstrebe verabschiedet. Sah mir nach nem Materialfehler aus. Laut Händler sei das der erste Schwingenbruch den er kennt.  
Die Garantieabwicklung war allerdings in Ordnung. 10 Tage.


----------



## lemma (7. Januar 2002)

jaja..

hört sich an als sei die hinterbauschwinge von scott nicht so das wahre ...


----------



## Techniker (8. Januar 2002)

mein stahlrahmen war nach 3 jahren und 14.000 km an der kettenstrebe direkt vor dem schaltauge durch.
:drink:


----------



## FallSoDeep (21. April 2002)

habe im september letzten jahres meinen Z1 rahmen kaputt gefahren!! bin im urlaub viel gesprungen, und die schweissnähte der dämpferaufnahme haben sich an 2 (!!!) stellen vom rahmen gelöst!! hab es nur durch zufall gemerkt!! glück gehabt! Gary Fisher Germany hat mir den Rahmen ersetzt! und siehe da: nu isses ein F3 rahmen!!! und der iss ultrageil! nich mehr silber und zerkratzt sondern rot! dazu dann noch rote michelin reifen!!

jetzt ma ne frage :  hat jemand auch ärger mit einem Gary Fisher Rahmen gehabt????


----------



## Greaty (21. April 2002)

Hi Marc!
So ein Problem hatte ich auch schon!
Ein Riß in der Dämpferaufnahme der Hinterbauschwinge!
Habs aber auch rechtzeitig gemerkt - nix passiert.
Tausch auf Garantie war kein Problem - hat glaube ich so ca 2-3 Wochen gedauert. Bekam dann ne neue Hinterbauschwinge.
Schwinge hatte ca. 12000km gehalten. Mit der Neuen bis jetzt keine Probleme.(hatte mich auch schon mal in dein Gästebuch eingetragen)
Dafür an meinem Felt einen Oberrohrriß gehabt (vor 9 Wochen)
Ging auf Garantie über Sport Import. Binnen 6 Tagen war ein neuer Rahmen da.


----------



## FallSoDeep (21. April 2002)

Stimmt, der Name kam mir doch gleich bekannt vor!! Kannst ruhig öfter auf meine seite!!!  ja??

Hat Gary Fisher mal irgendwie bekannt gegeben, dass das ein materialfehler oder sowas war?? Ich hoffe, dass mir das bei meinem roten F3 Rahmen nich nochmal passiert!! Musste 12 Wochen (!!!!!!) auf den Rahmen warten!! Das ist doch wahnsinn oder?! Die haben mir erst einen falschen geschickt, an den nix mehr ranpasste (gabel, hinterbau usw.) also kmkusste der nochma zurück und dann kam iiiiiirgendwann dann der neue!!
Aber wie schon ewähnt, der Rahmen gefällt mir viiieeel besser!!! 

Fazit : Rahmenbrüche sind nich doll! Wenn einem aber nix dabei passiert, und der neue Rahmen besser aussieht als der alte, dann iss das was anderes!
Freestyle 4 ever!


----------



## Greaty (21. April 2002)

12 Wochen?! ohne Bike - Wahnsinn
Hab gleich nochmal auf deine HP geschaut.
ist dein neuer Hinterbau aus 4Kantrohren oder täuscht das?
Meiner ist aus Normalen runden Rohren.

so Mittagessen 

Gruß Greaty


----------



## Key (22. April 2002)

ich habe vor ein paar jahren mein heissgeliebtes Killer V-900 zerstört, ist ca. 3-jahre alt gewesen und wurde viel gefahren, nach einem sprung brach die kettenstrebe, natürlich direkt hinter einer scweissnaht, naja musste dann nur 9-wochen(den ganzen sommer über warten) bis ich einen neuen rahmen auf garantie bekommen habe, ist aber das neue modell mit dem dünnen unterrohr gewesen, sah sch****e aus, habs dann gleich verkauft 
mfg ulf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (22. April 2002)

Jou, einem CD Hardtail M800 hab ich das Steuerrohr unten so aufgeweitet, daß die Lagerschale locker wurde und nicht mehr gefahrlos eingeklebt werden konnte. Auf Garantie gabs einen neuen M800 Rahmen, war aber für den Händler wohl ne Mords-Überzeugungsarbeit, um den Garantiefall durchzudrücken.

Und dann noch ein Sevysa Hardtail, ein Riß bildete sich seitlich am Übergang zwischen Oberrohr und Sitzrohr. Sevysa gabs nich mehr, also auch keinen Ersatzrahmen. Rahmen nochmal für ein paar Monate schweißen lassen, danach in den verdienten Ruhestand geschickt. Beim Demontieren noch entdeckt, daß unten am Sitzrohr an der Naht zum Tretlager auch schon ein Riß entstanden ist.


----------



## Deleted3300 (22. April 2002)

hat CD noch immer sehr viele Innovationen gebarcht.
Blos das mit dem Raven ist blöde gewesen.
Das Scalpel ist ja auch nicht viel schwerer.
Aber es gab´ja massenhaft Rückrufe beim Raven.....insofern...nicht immer kann alles klappen.

Reno
P.s:
Das Bild ist meiner Meinung nach manipuliert.
Es fehlen die Schatten.
UND:
Die Ravens sind immer am Sattelrohr gecract!
Reno


----------



## ritzelflitzer (22. April 2002)

@Enrgy: mein Sevysa ist auch gerissen am Steuerrohr, da näherten sich zwei von unten kommende Risse ihren Brüdern von der oberen Seite. 

Habs mit 2 Kabelbinder noch 'ne Weile aufgehalten und mir dann ein Fully geholt: VOTEC. So und den habe ich jetzt auch geschafft Riß im Oberrohr. Wer mal endlich Bilder von einem gerissenen Votec-Rahmen sehen will der folge diesem Link  

Mal sehen wiel lange Votec noch braucht, es soll jetzt wieder alles laufen bei denen, aber wann kommt mein Rahmen wieder. Habe schon mehr als 3 Monate warten müssen, bis ich ihn hatte.


----------



## Deleted3300 (22. April 2002)

Naja,ich droppe schon seit 5Wochen,und der CAAD3 hält.
Bis zu 1 Meter Beton auf Beton....
Naja,eagl.
Für das ist der Frame ja auch nicht!!!!!
Reno


----------



## SteffenScott (25. April 2002)

Ich hab bis jetzt nur von einem 600DM aluhaufen den rahmenn kaputt bekommen.Der rahmen war nochnichmal verstärkt nix.Der hat ganze 2 wochen gehalten


----------



## Kai Stuht (27. April 2002)

Mehr über Test und Technik, User Test und Marktübersicht bei www.starshot.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## framecrusher (28. April 2002)

Bei meinem Hot Cilli Zymotic war ein riss am steuer/unterrohr der sich unter dem gusset fortsetzte.
Hab ich jetzt geschweisst,mal sehen ob das hält oder an anderer stelle weitergeht.
Rahmen is 6 jahre alt.


----------



## Strunzow (11. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Duck _
> *Meine Erfahrung sind nicht gut diesbezüglich. Ende Mai 2000 brach der Rahmen meines Stevens F6, das kommt schon mal vor dachte ich, aber wie was ist mit dem Service? 11Wochen musste ich auf Ersatz warten obwohl ich  fast wöchendlich beim Vertrieb telefonisch nachhakte wann ich endlich mit Ersatz rechnen konnte. Kaum hatte ich den Rahmen gings weiter, Ständig ausgeschlagene Gleitlager, defeckte Kugellager, dabei hatte ich mein Bike geflegt und gehegt und war noch kein Jahr alt. Seit März 2001 fuhr ich Bergwerk Kurare leider ist mir auch hier der Rahmen gebrochen jedoch ist der Service von Bergwerk erste sahne!( kein hik hak und ewiges vertrösten ) Was sich viele fragen werden , fährt der Typ das falsche Bike (Fr,CC.DH) oder ist er zu übergewichtig?? NEIN !! 74Kilo 1.74m und und stehe voll hinter der CC Fraktion. *



Mein gebrochenes Stevens F5 (2000er) wurde durch ein F6 Race (2000er) ersetzt - Dauer 4 Wochen, das hat mich auch schon reichlich genervt, siehe thread "Kackääää" im sonstige Bikethemen Forum.

Bin mal gespannt, wie lange das jetzt hält. Ich wiege (noch) 100 kg.....


----------



## TresXF (13. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von framecrusher _
> *Bei meinem Hot Cilli Zymotic war ein riss am steuer/unterrohr der sich unter dem gusset fortsetzte.
> Hab ich jetzt geschweisst,mal sehen ob das hält oder an anderer stelle weitergeht.
> Rahmen is 6 jahre alt. *



hi framecrusher,
mein zymotic I ist ungefähr genauso alt, was hattest du denn für ne gabel drin?


----------



## Dirt Bastard (13. August 2002)

Ich hab schon ein RM9, Santa Cruz s8 und ein Karpiel geschrottet.          
Aber natürlich nur im Traum.


----------



## sirex (12. September 2002)

Hallo zusammen,
bei mir ist als bisher einziges Bike mein Hot Chili X-Rage zu Bruch gegangen: Haarriß an der Kettenstrebe, gleich nach dem Schwingenlagerblock   Und das, 
obwohl ich das Bike nun wirklich nicht hart rannehme: praktisch ausschließlich Touren und kleine CC Ausritte. Hot Chili wollte von Austausch nix wissen, hätte mir nur ein X-Rage lite-Rahmen für 1100 Euro angeboten. Mieser Service, trotz des Alters von bereits 6 Jahren ( Centurion und Rose haben z.B. 10 Jahre Garantie) 
Inzwischen habe ich die Schwinge schweissen lassen und bin gespannt wie lange das hält ....
Nach den Erfahrungen aus dieser Umfrage komme ich für mich zu dem Schluß: besser keine sündteuren Nobel-Rahmen sondern lieber einen billigen Taiwan-Rahmen, den ich dann als "Verschleißteil" betrachten kann.


----------



## Backwoods (12. September 2002)

Hi,

die X-Rage sind so reihenweise zu bruch gegangen das es die genau aus dem grund nciht mehr gibt. deswegen wurde deiner auch nicht mehr getauscht. die ham halt keine mehr.

ich kenne 2 leute die ncoh einen neuen bekommen haben. ist aber schon etwas länger her.


----------



## Steppenwind (2. Oktober 2002)

Ist zwar schon etwas älter hier, aber ich denke, gebe nochmal meinen Senf dazu.

Hab in "jüngeren" Jahren, will heißen vor der glorreichen Einführung des MTB auch in den östlichen Gefilden dieses ach so herrlichen Landes, will eigentlich heißen, nachdem auch die Welle der Amerikanisierung über die letzte Bastion wirklich aufrechter Sportler hereingebrochen war... also ganz kurz, da gab es schon einige Brüche, aber eben Pre-MTB-Phase... 

An MTBs hab ich bisher nur einen Kona Cinder Cone geschreddet, das schien aber ein Material(oder doch Verarbeitungs-)fehler zu sein. Nach ca. 16000 km brach das rechte Ausfallende fast genau zwischen Kettenstrebe und "Loch" für Achse, mal sehen, vielleicht find ich auch nnoch ein Bild.... War aber ein Garantiefall und hab nach 12 Wochen Ersatz bekommen.
Und der neue hat die 16000 noch nicht erreicht, weiß also nicht, ob er hält.


----------



## Hugo (2. Oktober 2002)

2 stahlrahmen aus england hab ich nach 3jahren bzw. den garantierahmen dann nach 6 monate geschottet.

am unterrohr hat sich in steuerkopf nähe n riss gebildet, der riss dann weiter und irgendwann hatte man n fully feeling.

Schön war er, gemufft und gelötet, schönes british racing green aber wirklich stabil war er nich


----------



## daffy (2. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von RenoRulez _
> *Naja,ich droppe schon seit 5Wochen,und der CAAD3 hält.
> Bis zu 1 Meter Beton auf Beton....
> Naja,eagl.
> ...



Mein CAAD2 Rahmen hat das auch ohne Probleme mitgemacht. Ca. 1 Jahr lang, bei jeder Ausfahrt 1 bis 2 Sprünge/Drops aus 0,80 bis ca 1,10 m Höhe. Im Winter will ich ihn wieder aufbauen.


----------



## pat (2. Oktober 2002)

hi

fr-rahmen risse an der hinteren dämpferaufnahme. einzelfall. vermutlich produktionsfehler. anstandslos ausgetauscht, hielt nachher einwandfrei.

dh-rahmen an der vorderen dämpferaufnahme angerissen. typischer defekt bei dem typ. in unsrem verein sind die mehrheit dort gerissen. mittlerweile sieht man ab werk dort verstärkte versionen. war da der kunde etwa testfahrer?

meine orangen habe ich bis jetzt nicht klein gekriegt. würde mich auch wundern.

gruss pat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk S. (2. Oktober 2002)

An meinen VOTEC M 6 light (Bj.:02) ist in Willigen die Hinterbauschwinge am Schwingenlager gerissen. 
Habe es erst gar nicht gemerkt. In den Kurven rutschte der Hinterbau weg.
Bin von einem Platten ausgegangen.
Auf einen Stück Strasse habe ich dann den Riss gesehen.

Habe das Rad direkt auf die Messe zu Votec gebracht und dort
mein kleines Problem geschildert.

Der Service von Votec war vorbildlich!!! 

Votec hat das Rad direkt mitgenommen und eine Woche später
war das Rad wieder heil zurück!
Habe auf der Messe für den ausgefallenen Tag eine Bike - Hose
umsonst bekommen!


----------



## T.R. (2. Oktober 2002)

ist mir die linke Kettnstrebe direkt hinter dem Tretlager angerissen. Ansonsten keine Brüche, aber Dellen...........


----------



## captainhowdy (3. Oktober 2002)

habe auch noch keinen rahmen zerstört... na gut so halb bin ma durch nen dummern fehler =)) voll gegen einen baum gedonnert (war ein chromo-rahmen) danach hat er sich leicht verzogen, sodat an 2 stellen der lack abgeplatzt ist... noch ma glück gehabt 
cYa
-howdy-


----------



## CHT (3. Oktober 2002)

...bei meinem Puky-Rad ist das Unterrohr direkt am Steuerrohr gebrochen, dann Abgang mit doppeltem Salto und halber Schraube...aber das ist schon über 30Jahre her...seitdem keinerlei Probleme, toi, toi, toi...


----------



## Kay (7. Oktober 2002)

Ich habe, in den Zeiten als ich der irrigen Meinung war, dass MTB´s leicht und stabiel sein können, innerhalb vom 6 Monaten 2 Cannondale (Bananen) Schwingen eines 2000er SuperV gerockt. Letztlich habe ich dann für das Bike eine CAAD4 Schwinge bekommen und das Bike meiner Freundin vermacht.

Dieses Banaen-Design ist dann auch recht bald aus dem C-dale Programm verschwunden. Zerlegt hat es das Teil jeweils an der Stelle, wo die rechte und linke Hälfte unten aufeinandertreffen (Verklebung).

www.xxpages.de


----------



## 520exc-racing (8. Oktober 2002)

Tja, trauriges Thema, habe meinen Scott Strike 20 Carbonrahmen geschreddert.

Hab vor ca. 1,5 Monaten beim reinigen unterhalb des Steuerkopfes einen rund 3 cm langen Riss entdeckt.

Keine Garantie laut Scott, da eine äußere Einwirkung feststellbar sei. 

Stell ich mir natürlich die Frage ob das so richtig sein kann, daß ein Rahmen der Liste ca. 2000 euro kostet, so leicht reißen kann! 
Es ist zwar warscheilich das ich da auch schon mal draufgefallen bin, aber das sehe ich trotzdem nicht ein das so ein teurer Rahmen dann direkt im Eimer ist.






Tom


----------



## Lowrider (9. Oktober 2002)

1990 ist ein Peugeot VTT Express am Hinterbau gebrochen(Garantiefall, gab nen neuen Rahmen, Materialfehler)

sonst keine probs bis jetzt.... hoffe nur das bei meinen "yoEddys" und "Mojo"
nicht sowas vorkommt wie auf dem Bild, den mit Lebenslanger Garantie ist bei Fat City Cycles und Ibis nichts mehr zu wollen 


saludos

Lowrider


----------



## Lowrider (9. Oktober 2002)

... hab vor zwei Jahren einen RR Rahmen geschrotet. Fausto Coppi KP1

Das Rad ist Umgefallen und das Oberrohr des 1300gr schweren und 2000Fr. teuren Rahmen hat sich geknickt (da gibt es keine Garantie den es war eine Einwirkung welche im Normalfall nicht Eintrifft)


----------



## Rune Roxx (11. Oktober 2002)

Ich bin freihändig ne leichte Steigung auf der Straße hochgefahren, auf einmal steh ich mit beiden Beinen fest auf dem Boden und mein Rad rollt noch ein paar Meter weiter, bevor es umfällt...

Zuerst hab ich gar nix mehr verstanden, dann hab ich meinen Sattel inkl. Sattelstange auf dem Boden entdeckt - dummerweise war da noch ein Stück Rahmen dran...

Nicht so dramatisch, das war noch so n 1200Maak-Baumarkt-Starr-Rad und hat mir damit den Einstieg in den MTB-Sport erleichtert  

Gruß,
Rune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homer (12. Oktober 2002)

schwinge am lager gerissen,nach kleinem jump über ne wurzel.
ca 1m weit und 50cm höhenunterschied.unglaublich das


----------



## xman303 (13. Oktober 2002)

hey homie...jetzt lass das arme Octane nicht so schlecht aussehen. wir sind das ding noch einige male gesprungen und du springst MINDETSTENS 8-9 m weit bei einem Höhenunterschied von2 m...

...ne im Ernst: so 2m weit und 1 m tief ist realistischer.

War übrigens ein geiler Sound *KNACK*PENG*


----------



## homer (2. November 2002)

bekomme einen neuen rahmen auf garantie


----------



## Nasi (7. November 2002)

Hi Ihr,

wie ich im Frühjahr in Steinegg Südtirol war ist mir am 3ten Tag die Schwinge am Schwingenlager gebochen, bei einer schnelleren Abfahrt über eine Wurzelstrecke. Hab gleich am selben Tag mit meinem Händler telefoniert und der hat gleich eine neue Schwinge bei Votec bestellt.
Klasse Service von Votec, die Schwinge war am 3ten Tag bei meinem Händler, die Jungs wollten die Schwinge sogar nach Steinegg schicken, was sich aber für mich nicht rentiert hätte.

Gruss Nasi


----------



## Backwoods (7. November 2002)

Ich denk mal deine kiste ist baujahr 99 bis 01. sonst muß ich mir jetzt wieder gedanken machen.


----------



## mischiflix (10. November 2002)

so, nu komm ich auch noch ma zum thema, das genau meins zu sein scheint. meine bilanz in 3 oder4 jahren 5 mtb-rahmen: 2 
2-danger alu basic, 1 kona, 1e schinge am wheeler 2000czx und daz noch n pioneer der da aba schon 10 jahre aufm buckel hatte. gestern hab ich dann ma wieder geschafft ne stargabel zu verbiegen. naja ich weiss nich woran das wohl ligen kann?!?!?
also mein fazit: hm, komisch  
also haltet die rohre zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fufu (27. Februar 2004)

Ich hätte es nie für möglich gehalten einen Rahmen in die Knie zu zwingen,aber es ist mir passiert mein geliebtes M8 .
Habe igendwann einen schwarzen strich entlang der Schweissnaht v.Oberrohr zum sitzrohr.Bike kompl. eingeschickt etwas draufgelegt u.M9 ohne diskussionen bekommen .Kleines Missgeschick bei Stevens passiert (sind auch nur Menschen)zu kl. Rahmen geschickt.Gabelschaft gekürtzt,alte Gabel unbrauchbar neue bekommen.
Aber ich glaube keiner ist vor soetwas sicher.Klopft mal an die Rahmenrohre hin,wir fahren praktisch auf zusammengeschweissten Coladosen rum.
Aber es ist auch das geilste.


----------



## Spoilsport (28. Februar 2004)

Hoi zusammen,

ich habe mir jetzt den ganzen thread durchgelesen, und festgestellt, daß wohl die meisten ersatz innerhalb und auch außerhalb der garantiezeit bekommen haben. teilweise alledings mit ärgerlich langen wartezeiten. 
wie sieht es denn aus, wenn sowas lange nach garantie-ablauf passiert? ich möchte mein bike schon ein paar jahre fahren.
in diesem zusammenhang ist mir die firma endorfin aufgefallen, die auf ihre rahmen 10 Jahre garantie gibt. ob die dann auch 10 jahre halten steht auf einnem anderen blatt aber es ist für mich als kunde ein beruhigendes gefühl.
was meint ihr dazu?

gruß

spoil

p.s. laut endorfin gibt es nur noch eine firma, die eine so lange garantie gibt. weiß jemand, wer das ist?


----------



## Stue (28. Februar 2004)

_____Mein Rahmen von Rose hat 10 Jahre Garantie!


----------



## 007ike (28. Februar 2004)

Cannondale, die geben dem ersten Besitzer Lebenslang!


----------



## Spoilsport (28. Februar 2004)

Hallo Stue,

hab hier den Rose-Katalog liegen; hast recht.
Zusatz: Garantie gilt nicht für Schäden, die auf normalen Verschleiß, unsachgemäßen Verbrauch, Unfallschäden oder unsachgemäßen Zusammenbau zurückzuführen sind.
Wird sich im Schadensfall zeigen, was das heißt.

Hier die Cannondale Garantiebestimmungen: http://de.cannondale.com/policies/bike_warr_policy.html

Gruß

Spoil


----------



## laleso (28. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
auch ich habe schon einen Rahmen verschlissen. Es war ein Trek Fuel 90.
Der Rahmen brach im Bereich der Sattelstützenklemmung.
Bike zum Händler gebracht, 8 Wochen gewartet, Bike mit neuem Rahmen
abgeholt. Ging völlig streßfrei über die Bühne, nur die Wartezeit von 8 Wochen
mitten in der Saison war ärgerlich.


----------



## fergo (29. Februar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Cannondale, die geben dem ersten Besitzer Lebenslang!



mir ist im september ein caad4 hardt. gebrochen. ich werde in den nächsten wochen gratis einen furio bekommen. ein problem ist nur die lackierung - gabel paßt nicht mehr dazu.

gruß ernst


----------



## Vulture (29. Februar 2004)

Ursachen:
1. eigene Faulheit/Naivität:
alte Sattelstütze verbogen, selbst zum basteln keine Zeit gehabt, Händler neue Sattelstütze nebst anderer Reparaturen einbauen lassen, diese war zu KURZ, die Mindesteinstecklänge oder auch 1 cm ,mehr, reichen zwar der Sattelstütze um nicht zu brechen, die Abstützung im Rahmen bei starken Belastungspeaks ist aber nicht gegeben, trotz dieses wissens zu faul/beschäftigt gewesen vor dem Rennen noch mal zum Händler hinzugehen um zu meckern und Abhilfe zu verlangen - "das eine Mal wirds schon gehen - Mentalität"

2. eventuell das Alter des Rahmens
3. evtl. Lunker in der Schweissnaht an der Stelle, wer weiss


----------



## Rolf H. (3. März 2004)

Auch in Italien zusammengebruzzelte und bei uns teuer verkaufte Kultrahmen brechen ! 
 Grüssle Rolf


----------



## DeppJones (19. März 2004)

1994.... Alpinestars ALMegaE900 (Alu) -Haarriß im 
1995....Zweitrad Scott Boulder (stahl) - Bruch hinter dem Tretlager
1996.... Herkelmann (Stahl) Bruch Unterrohr direkt am Gusset Steuerrohr/Unterrohr
1996.....Bogner Carbon.... Nach Frontalcrash mit mauer gebrochen an 4 Stellen (2xOberrohr, Unterrohr,Sattelrohr)
1998.... Litespeed Obed (titan) Bruch am Hinterbau (Kettenstrebe-Ausfallende)

Und man sieht: es geht alles kaputt und das obwohl kein's der Räder (Bis auf das Bogner ) "zweckentfremdet" wurde (kein Downhill etc.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinbiker (20. März 2004)

hat nicht mal jemand lust eine Aufstellung zu machen, bei welchem Hersteller welche Rahmen gebochen sind. Dann bekommt man mal eine Übersicht.

Mir scheint es so beim durchlesen, dass Scott da vor allem bei den Fullyschwingen größere Probleme hat. Aber eine Auswertung wäre mal interessant.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## Falco.R (24. März 2004)

Ich habe mein altes Intense Uzzi Dh 3 mal gebrochen(Schwinge,anschweisstelle Schwinge/Rahmen,Riss im Steuerrohr und ausgesclagenes Steuerrohr)
Durfte jedes Mal ein halbes Jahr drauf warten und musste alles bis auf die Schwinge noch zahlen.  

Bei uns im Laden hatten wir schon öfter Probleme mit kaputten Rotwilds und Votecs.

Bei Specialized mussten wir noch nie was zurückschicken


----------



## simoncarve (19. September 2004)

So jetzt hab ich meine Votec F7 auch geschafft. Der Raqhmen ist an einfach im Rahmendreieeck eingeknickt und das bei  einem lächerlichen Hüpfer von grade mal 30cm Höhe über eine Bachlauf, wobei nicht mal der Dämpfer durchgeschlagen hat. Also das hat mich doch schwer enttäushct nachdem ich bisher eingefleischter Votec Fan war. Ich bin mal 'gespannt' auf die Kulanz von Votec bei einem Rahme der grad mal 3 1/2 Jahre alt ist. Hat jemand Erfahrungen gemacht mit Votec diesbezüglich????


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. September 2004)

hallo!

Diesen Sommer Schauff Cheyenne Freeride Full-Suspension gekillt.
An der unmöglichsten Stelle über dem Schwingenlager am CNC-Fräsblock gerissen. 

Kollege hat Druckstreben von ner 2001er Specialized FSR gekillt, sind nach 2 Jahren und 3 Monaten durch die Kraft verglaster Julie-Beläge zerraucht worden, Auf Kulanz neue Druckstreben. Super!

Mein I-Drive hält. Hoffentlich noch lange, ist aber auch nicht der leichtbaurahmen 

Gruß, der Stefan


----------



## Backwoods (20. September 2004)

simoncarve schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt hab ich meine Votec F7 auch geschafft. Der Raqhmen ist an einfach im Rahmendreieeck eingeknickt und das bei  einem lächerlichen Hüpfer von grade mal 30cm Höhe über eine Bachlauf, wobei nicht mal der Dämpfer durchgeschlagen hat. Also das hat mich doch schwer enttäushct nachdem ich bisher eingefleischter Votec Fan war. Ich bin mal 'gespannt' auf die Kulanz von Votec bei einem Rahme der grad mal 3 1/2 Jahre alt ist. Hat jemand Erfahrungen gemacht mit Votec diesbezüglich????



Hi,

hab auch noch nen 2001er F7 Rahmen im einsatz. da mir der mit der z1 wieder so richtig spass macht wollte ich den eigentlcih nächstes jahr noch fahren. muss ich nochmal überdenken, wenn ich dass hier so lese. dachte eignetlich die brechen eher an der schwinge oder an der hinteren bemsaufnahme. 

berichte auf alle fälle über die kulanz von votec. zu welchem händler gehst du hier? (komme aus sindelfingen)

30 cm sind schon lächerlich, aber der war vorher bestimmt schon angerissen. ich achte immer peinlich drauf dass cih dem rädle nicht mehr als 80 oder 90cm ins flat auf harten boden zumute. fürs grobe nehm ich dann lieber das andere bike


----------



## simoncarve (24. September 2004)

@backwoods - ich war bei Dirk's in Schönaich. Sehr nett und hilfsbereit. Er wickelt das jetzt für mich mit Votec ab. Ich vermute auch daß der Rahmen schon irgendwie ermüdet war. Ich hab den zwar immer hart rangenommen auch in den Alpen, aber keine Drops, höchsten Hüpfer bis max. nen halben Meter - bei mehr würde mich der Mut vorher schon verlassen .... das sollte so ein teurers Teil ja wohl auch dauerhaft abkönnen.


----------



## Backwoods (24. September 2004)

simoncarve schrieb:
			
		

> @backwoods - ich war bei Dirk's in Schönaich. Sehr nett und hilfsbereit. Er wickelt das jetzt für mich mit Votec ab. Ich vermute auch daß der Rahmen schon irgendwie ermüdet war. Ich hab den zwar immer hart rangenommen auch in den Alpen, aber keine Drops, höchsten Hüpfer bis max. nen halben Meter - bei mehr würde mich der Mut vorher schon verlassen .... das sollte so ein teurers Teil ja wohl auch dauerhaft abkönnen.




kann ich bestätigen. hab mir vor 2 jahren als ich hier runter gezogen bin alle händler in der umgebung angeschaut und bin beim dirk hängengeblieben. ist jetzt sozusagen der händler meines vertrauens. irgendwo in den dörfern rund um den flughafen war ncoh ein guter.

der dirk macht auch mal was am bike, obwohl man zeugs aus dem internet bestellt hat   (z.b. steuersatz ein/auspressen)

fahre vielleicht morgen hin, um meinen Vanilla Rc zum service zu bringen


----------



## Backwoods (24. September 2004)

Ach so, der dirk ist auch fusion händler! 

kannst ja mal überlegen ob du das f7 nicht gegen das neue raid tauschen kannst! musst halt noch was drauflegen. ich würds sofort machen.

weiss allerdings nicht ob er ein raid im geschäft hat. ein grund mehr morgen vorbeizufahren.


----------



## GoldenerGott (28. September 2004)

Mein 2002'er cycle craft CSP Floater hatte schon zwei Schwingenbrüche, jeweils nach einem Jahr oder 2500km. Wurde jedesmal auf Garantie bzw. Kulanz abgewickelt. Jetzt ist die Schwinge an der Rissstelle verstärkt.
Ich werde aber nie herausfinden, ob es nun endlich hält, weil ich es nur noch zum Brötchen holen benutze.
Fazit: teuere Fehlkonstruktion, übrigens von ADP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasi (29. September 2004)

Tach Ihr,

als eingefleischter Votec Fahrer muss ich nun mal doch was loswerden.

Immer wieder fällt es mir auf dass es heisst, ja ja die Votecs, wie kann man nur sowas fahren, gut die Modelle 1999-2001 haben das Serienproblem mit der Schwinge, aber ist ist doch sehr Interesant zu lesen was so noch bei anderen Bikeherstellern und auch bei Votec so brechen kann, und auch tut.   .
Will jetzt nicht sagen dass es mich freut, spreche mein Bedauern jeden aus dem sowas passiert, denn egal was er fährt man hat auf alle fälle den Ärger und den Aufwand (Zeitlich evtl. Geld), und das ist einfach nicht toll.
Aber wenn man mal wieder sowas hört und liest, wenn einer über eine Marke sich auslässt, dann kann man denjenigen mal auf diesen Beitrag hinweisen, dass das auch mit anderen Marken so ist.

Gruss Nasi


----------



## Kayn (29. September 2004)

muss ich befürchten das mein CC Rahmen auch bricht ?

ist ein Kinesis war bei meinem alten Longus - White Sox (2002) dabei

ich drop manchmal 1~ meter tief und hab schon ziehmlich angst das es der rahmen irgenndwann mal nicht mehr mitmacht vorallem kenn ich keinen der sich sowas mit solch einen Rahmen traut.

wenn ich den rahmen seitlich anlehne und dann mit dem Fuss gegen drücke merk ich wie sich der rahmen seitlich von der mitte aus leicht biegt bei druck, ist das normal bei alu rahmen muss ich auch einen rahmen bruch bei meiner beanspruchung befürchten ?


----------



## HILLKILLER (29. September 2004)

Spoilsport schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Stue,
> 
> hab hier den Rose-Katalog liegen; hast recht.
> Zusatz: Garantie gilt nicht für Schäden, die auf normalen Verschleiß, unsachgemäßen Verbrauch, Unfallschäden oder unsachgemäßen Zusammenbau zurückzuführen sind.
> ...



Ja da bin ich auch mal gespannt drauf...
Denn leider hab ich am Wochenende einen Riss am Schwingenlager endeckt. Der Rahmen (Red Bull cc Factory) hat 2 Jahre bzw. 15000 km gehalten.
Bin nur froh das ich Risse immer beim putzen finde...
Den Rahmen hab ich Montag eingeschickt, mal sehn was wird.

HK


----------



## Piefke (29. September 2004)

Ich hab´s nun auch geschafft  
Poison Curare 2002


----------



## Benji (29. September 2004)

Zuerst ein Gary Fisher Joshua Rahmen (Schweißnahte am Sitzdom) - es gab zum Glück lebenslange Garantie und einen neuen Rahmen.
Dann 2 Hot Chili X-Rage innerhalb von 2 Jahren, jeweils Risse.
Jetzt fahr ich ne Rayzor und bei dem is das Unterrohr krumm und man sieht im Lack die Belastungrisse. Solange der noch hält fahr ich ihn auch.

mfg der b


----------



## kalmitbiker89 (30. September 2004)

Ich hab bei meinem Mongoose Surge 3 ( Baujahr 02 ) nach 12 600 km nen Riss überm Tretlager gehabt. Ging natürlich auf Garantie und gegen ne kleine Zuzahlung hab ich dann nen hochwertigeren Triomphe Rahmen bekommen. Der hatte dann aber schon nach 3600 km nen Riss im Sattelrohr überm Umwerfer. In der Zwischezeit hab ich mir dann ein Wheeler Comp 20 gekauft, da ich mit Mongoose nicht gerade zufrieden war.

Und was passierte nach 2 Wochen? - Der Rahmen brach bei nem  ( kleinen) Bunnyhop überm Tretlager total durch.   

Wheelers erster Eindruck bei mir is auch nicht viel besser als der von Mongoose. Jetzt bekomm ich den Rahmen von nem anderen Model ( wahrscheinlich Hornet 25 ). Hoffe der hält dann mal länger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## perponche (7. November 2004)

Markµs schrieb:
			
		

> Einarmgabeln gab es schon lange vor der Lefty



Die Einarmgabel kommt aus dem Motorradbau der fünfziger Jahre, imho imho. 1952 wurde ein Leichtmotorrad (125 ccm) unter dem Markennamen "Imme" mit dieser Neuentwicklung auf den Markt gebracht. Obwohl die Zeit aufgeschlossen war für innovative Kuriositäten (Tempo-Dreirad-Lieferwagen, Goggomobil, Messerschmidt Kabinenroller, der wie-hieß-er-noch-gleich-wieder, bei dem die Insassen Rücken an Rücken saßen, das Hardtail-Motorrad 125er Tornax etc) war der Imme kein Erfolg beschieden. 

Sollte CD den verarmten Erben des Erfinders mal ein Bike vor die Tür stellen, finde ich.


----------



## Frank FX25 (7. November 2004)

> der wie-hieß-er-noch-gleich-wieder, bei dem die Insassen Rücken an Rücken saßen



Du meist den Janus von Zündapp.


----------



## nimmersatt (8. November 2004)

perponche schrieb:
			
		

> Die Einarmgabel kommt aus dem Motorradbau der fünfziger Jahre, imho imho. 1952 wurde ein Leichtmotorrad (125 ccm) unter dem Markennamen "Imme" mit dieser Neuentwicklung auf den Markt gebracht. Obwohl die Zeit aufgeschlossen war für innovative Kuriositäten (Tempo-Dreirad-Lieferwagen, Goggomobil, Messerschmidt Kabinenroller, der wie-hieß-er-noch-gleich-wieder, bei dem die Insassen Rücken an Rücken saßen, das Hardtail-Motorrad 125er Tornax etc) war der Imme kein Erfolg beschieden.
> 
> Sollte CD den verarmten Erben des Erfinders mal ein Bike vor die Tür stellen, finde ich.



auch wenn total ot - ich wohn ja in der Heimat der Imme 
ein netter Link:

http://www.imme-schwarm.de/Tests/tests.html

so viel leichter sind heutige Fahrräder auch nicht und der Verbrauch mancher Marathonisti auf 100km dürfte auch höher sein   

cooles Gefährt aber nicht alltagstauglich gewesen...


----------



## ravenkiller (10. November 2004)

Habe seit 2 Wochen einen an drei Stellen gebrochenen Raven II Rahmen.Meine emails zu den Serviceleuten in Europa und den USA blieben unbeantwortet.
Der Magnesiumrahmen ist im Steuerrohr und kurz dahinter wie gesagt 3 x glatt durch - nach längerer Suche habe ich technische Abhilfe in Aussicht. Ich werde im Forum nach Reparatur(wenn erfolgreich) die Wiederherstellung beschreiben.
Cannondale hat in den letzten Jahren viel technische Probleme mit Rahmen gehabt.Erschütternd ist die Tatsache das kein Support und/oder Austausch angeboten wurde.
In den USA gibt es in den Biker-Foren "Hitlisten" welcher Hersteller wohl der übelste im Support oder bei der Garantie ist...Cannondale liegt hier nicht mal vorne.
Gehe jetzt erst mal biken, habe kurzfristig auf ein Pure-Power "Ride Free" um- und aufgerüstet.


----------



## perponche (10. November 2004)

ravenkiller schrieb:
			
		

> In den USA gibt es in den Biker-Foren "Hitlisten" welcher Hersteller wohl der übelste im Support oder bei der Garantie ist...Cannondale liegt hier nicht mal vorne.



Nenn doch mal die Adressen der Foren, würden ich und andere auch gerne ab und zu mal stöbern! Wäre nett.

@ nimmersatt
Also ganz grossen Dank für die Abbildung der Imme!!! Die Encarta ist ja ein Dreck gegen dieses Forum, Wahnsinn. 
Elegant, schön, seiner Zeit weit voraus, ein sehr cooles Fahrzeug. Noch dazu hatte es einen ganz besonderen Sound, etwa wie eine Turbine.


----------



## radler56 (27. Dezember 2006)

Das gabs auch als die Dinger mit zwei Rädern noch Fahrrad hießen: Hatte mir Anfang der 70iger einen "Fels"-Rahmen (noch keine 20 Jahre alt!) mit ner Dreigangschaltung hergerichtet und das 21er Ritzel gegen ein 15er ausgetauscht - das Ding war richtig schnell (wenn ich richtig reingetreten habe). Dann kams wies kommen musste: am Tretlager ist das Rahmenrohr zum Sattel abgebrochen. Ein Schulfreund kam aber an den Schweißapparat von seinem Vater und dann haben wir das wieder zusammengebraten. Das Loch, das wir dabei in das Rahmenrohr reingebrannt haben, hab ich mit Isolierbad zugewickelt - damit nicht so viel Dreck reinfällt. 
Bis 1987 hab ich das Ding noch gefahren - aber der Rahmen hielt obwohl ich damit übelste Steigungen hoch bin. 
Aber heutzutage heißen die Dinger ja Bikes und gehen schon beim runterfahren kaputt. Wahrscheinlich aber nicht durch die Muskelkraft des Fahrers sondern eher durch das Gewicht des Bikers.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Dezember 2006)

2003er I-Drive Pro gekillt. Exzenter beidseitig gebrochen, mit Flüssigmetall neu eingeklebt ----> hält. (vorerst)


----------



## Stefan3500 (27. Dezember 2006)

radler56 schrieb:


> Aber heutzutage heißen die Dinger ja Bikes und gehen schon beim runterfahren kaputt. Wahrscheinlich aber nicht durch die Muskelkraft des Fahrers sondern eher durch das Gewicht des Bikers.



evtl. wir heute auch anders runtergefahren  





Gruß
Stefan


----------



## radler56 (28. Dezember 2006)

- früher hats halt der Fahrer geschafft, sein Fahrrad zu schrotten. Heute guckt der Biker nur noch zu (und hält sich gut fest) wenn sein Bike den Geist aufgibt. 
Ausser mit seinem Eigengewicht trägt der Biker dazu ja nix mehr bei.

PS: Alles nicht so tragisch, solange das Fell und die Knochen heil bleiben.
Alles Gute zum neuen Jahr!


----------



## bighit_fsr (28. Dezember 2006)

ein HotChili Zymotic (1994) hat bei mir mal den Geist aufgegeben. Hatte einen Riss im Steuerrohr. Ich habs dann irgendwann mal auf der Rolle bemerkt. 

Nach nur 7 Jahren (harter?) Benutzung...

Ich denke da hat mal einer einen Steuersatz richtig schei55e eingepresst. Naja, den Laden in dem das gemacht wurde gibts jetzt eh schon nimmer.
Ich denke aber, dass die meisten Rahmendefekte daher rühren, dass es entweder Fehlkonstruktionen sind, oder die einfach nur totgeschraubt wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (29. Dezember 2006)

meine Bilanz:

-2001 Votec M6 Light Hinterbau
-2002, Juni Votec M6 Light Oberrohr
-2002, Sept Votec M6 Light verbogen nach Sprung
-2004 Votec M6 Light Oberrohr
-2006, Mai CUBE BCR 601 Hinterbau
-2006, Oktober CUBE BCR 601 Hinterbau

der vierte Votec Bruch übrigens filmreif dokumentiert bei www.abenteuer-alpencross.de

waren übrigens alles Konstruktionsfehler an den Bikes


----------



## Milarepa (29. Dezember 2006)

Moin,

ich höre so wenig von gebrochenen Carbon Rahmen (insbesondere Hardtails).

Gibts da Leute bei denen der Carbon Rahmen gebrochen ist?

NB. Habe bisher 3 verschieden Carbon Hardtails mit meinen 90kg bearbeitet, haben aber alle gehalten. Vielleicht ist Carbon im Leichtbau wirklich etwas solider als die Alu Rahmen....?!?!

Gruß und Frohes Neues
wenns soweit ist.

M.


----------



## chichi (29. Dezember 2006)

so, hier das nicolai bmxtb von nem kumpel... hat auch nicht lang gehalten...


----------



## chichi (29. Dezember 2006)

s


----------



## chichi (29. Dezember 2006)

ach *******, krieg keine bilder angehängt... sind wohl zu groß... tja pech gehabt...


----------



## Frank FX25 (2. Januar 2007)

Carsten schrieb:


> meine Bilanz:
> 
> -2001 Votec M6 Light Hinterbau
> -2002, Juni Votec M6 Light Oberrohr
> ...



Hallo Carsten,
habe den Oberrohrbruch am M6 Light auf Eurer DVD gesehen. Mal etwas selbstkritisch betrachtet: Findest Du die Wahl eines Bikes mit der Bezeichnung Light im Namen gelungen um steile Naturtreppen etc. zu fahren? Ich dachte immer das M6 Light wäre mehr für die XC-Racer-Fraktion gedacht, die schweres Gelände eher meiden und deshalb um jedes Gramm feilschen können.

Gruß. Frank


----------



## ritzelflitzer (2. Januar 2007)

Frank FX25 schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,
> habe den Oberrohrbruch am M6 Light auf Eurer DVD gesehen. Mal etwas selbstkritisch betrachtet: Findest Du die Wahl eines Bikes mit der Bezeichnung Light im Namen gelungen um steile Naturtreppen etc. zu fahren? Ich dachte immer das M6 Light wäre mehr für die XC-Racer-Fraktion gedacht, die schweres Gelände eher meiden und deshalb um jedes Gramm feilschen können.
> 
> Gruß. Frank


An der Bruchstelle ist das M6 light und das M6 identisch. Und das M6 egal ob light oder nicht wurde immer als Marathonwaffe für den härtesten Einsatz von Votec bezeichnet. Und einige M6 sind bei deutlich geringere Beanspruchung in die Kniee gegangen.
Wer sollte da also selbstkritisch sein?

Ritzelflitzer


----------



## Carsten (2. Januar 2007)

Das M6 ist damals beim Berauffahren gebrochen, da da zu viel Last auf das Oberrohr kahm: Fehlkonstruktion aus optischen Gründen (90° Winkel zwischen Piranha Plate und Unterrohr)
Beim runter fahren kommt keine Last aufs Oberrohr, da ich da stehe. Sonst hätte ich nahc dem Bruch nicht die 1300 hm bis Alle abfahren können. Und wer die Abfahrt kennt, der weiß daß dort runter nix mit locker rollen ist 
Warum hat Votec wohl 2005 das M6 und das M6 Light aus dem Programm genommen und ein M6 Enduro mit verstärktem Oberrohr "erfunden"? Zufall?

Na ja Geschichte...


----------



## mistertom52070 (18. Januar 2007)

Hi,

dazu kann ich nur sagen dass mein M6 (nicht Light) Hinterbau nach 5000 km gebrochen ist, Kollege hat erst M6 und dann Enduro kaputt bekommen!

Der Händler hat zu mir gesagt, dass is für denn CC EInsatz!! Klar mit FR Brmese und Doppelbrücke, da sag ich nix mehr!

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haunert (18. Januar 2007)

Zum Glück nutzen nich alle Votecfahrer ihre Bikes zum biken sonder für die Eisdiele !


----------



## tommek (18. Januar 2007)

2001 Cannondale F2000 Sitzstrebe und Kettenstrebe durch hinter der     Bremsaufnahme ( Garantie )
2002 Cannondale Jekyll - Hinterbau gerissen ( Garantie )
2003 Lefty Elo - Verklebung der Achsspindel löst sich während der Fahrt und anschliessender zum Glück relativ harmloser Sturz ( mit etwas Kampf Garantie und Tausch auf Lefty Max) - angeblich absoluter Einzelfall, aber ich bin ja gerne Testpilot.
2004 Cannondale Jekyll - erneuter Hinterbauriss ( stabilerer Hinterbau ) und Hauptrahmen an der Dämpferaufnahme mehrfach gerissen ( Garantie )
2004 Rocky Mountain Flow - nach Sturz auf Kettenstrebe hat sich der Hinterbau an der Radaufnahme komplett verzogen ( 1. Tag Alpencross und keine Garantie ) , aber man kann ja auch mit 3 Gängen und ständig schleifender Bremse weiter fahren - was ein Hardcore und Shore-erprobter Rahmen nicht alles aushält und dazu noch dieses unglaublich tolle sich selbst justierende Schaltauge.
Das 2005er Prophet 4Cross hat alles mitgemacht und sich keinerlei Schwächen erlaubt, obwohl die Belastung ungleich höher war.

Das gebrochene Hollandrad meiner Mutter und andere Kindheits und Jugendräder lasse ich mal aussen vor.

Thomas


----------



## perponche (18. Januar 2007)

Frank FX25 schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,
> Mal etwas *selbstkritisch*  betrachtet: Findest Du die Wahl eines Bikes mit der Bezeichnung Light im Namen gelungen um steile Naturtreppen etc. zu fahren?


das ist als Wortbeitrag ganz klar *fremdkritisch*!!! halten zu Gnaden Euer Scheinheiligkeit!


----------



## ralleycorse (18. Januar 2007)

Nen Hans Lutz Prototyp Stahlrahmen mit elevated Chainstairs (War mal in den 90ern gaaaaanz Hipp) ein Jahr nachdem ich es gesandstrahlt und neu Lackiert habe  
Dann ein Canyon (Riss in der Schweissnaht zur Dämpferaufnahme, 5 Tage vor dem geplanten Bikeurlaub), Ersatzrahmen war 2 Tage später da  
und hält bis heute...

ralleycorse


----------



## GoldenerGott (18. Januar 2007)

Bruch 1:
Cycle Craft CSP Floater 2002
Haarrisse an den Schweißnähten der Schwinge nähe Hauptlager nach einem Jahr. Ermüdung. Ca. 2 Wochen Wartezeit auf das Ersatzteil. Garantie.

Bruch 2:
Cycle Craft CSP Floater 2002
Haarrisse an den Schweißnähten der Schwinge nähe Hauptlager nach einem Jahr. Ermüdung. Baugleiche Schwinge wie genau ein Jahr und 2000 km zuvor. Wegen Vertriebswechsel hat die neue Schwinge diesmal aber 4 oder 5 Woche auf sich warten lassen. Zunächst kam auch eine Schwinge, in die maximal ein 2,0'er Reifen gepasst hätte.  Ein "Rennradreifen" in einen Freerider. Ich habe das Ding nicht mal eingebaut und sofort angerufen, mal klar gestellt, dass mir das Bike als Freerider verkauft wurde (2002 gab es tatsächlich noch Freerider mit 110 mm Federweg) und die Schwinge samt meiner alten zurück geschickt. Die haben dann die alte verstärkt, was dann auch gehalten hat, bis ich es letten November verkauft habe.

Bruch 3:
Nach dem Fiasko mit dem Cycle Craft wollte ich mal was ordentliches und habe mir 2004 eine Fusion Raid gekauft. Weil der Rahmen aber ein dickes Loch in die Kasse riss, habe ich per Adapter-Hülse die alte Thomson Sattelstütze weiterbenutzt. Problem: Die Adapter-Hülse ist nur 75 mm lang. Mindesteinstecktiefe ist aber 100 mm, was ich allerdings erst erfuhr, als der Rahmen an der Schweißnaht Oberrohr-Sitzrohr gebrochen war. Da die Hülse von meinem Händler war und der dem Bodo Probst ein Abendessen ausgegeben hat, bekam ich nach 2 Wochen einen neuen Hauptrahmen auf Kulanz.


----------

